# Wish I didn't feel this way



## Zie (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm about the same age as you but I've been knitting for nearly 46 years now. Enjoy each stitch, savor each project. Will I get to make everything on my "bucket list"? Probably not..but I will enjoy each and every one that I do get to.

Life is not measured in the number of breaths we take..but the moments that take our breath away.

My new grandson was born on May 13th...about 5 weeks early...he's pretty tiny but doing well. I had knitted many things for him...except one...a blanket. His new blanket is now on my blocking tiles, a little later than I planned but hey I did get to it right?


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that we are all in the same boat. I don't think that there's a knitter or crocheter out there that will ever use up all of their stash of yarn, or make every pattern that they have collected.
Relax and enjoy the process!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So far as I know, knitting/crocheting/whatever is not a race. Overdoing it is to be avoided in crafts as in most other things.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Relax. Take a deep, deep breath. And, enjoy whatever you are knitting and/or crocheting. I, too, have collected more patterns than I will ever have the time to knit or crochet. Just take them as they come, and enjoy. Don't worry about finishing everything you have in the pipeline. Just enjoy whatever you are doing today, and don't worry about what tomorrow will bring. Tomorrow will take care of itself.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I always look at knitting as my hobby that I can spend time and money on. When people play golf, buy a fancy car or boat, get expensive clothes etc. they are choosing to spend money on those things. I do not feel guilty about my expenses so I leisurely knit whatever I want and for whom I want. I do have an agreement with my very good friend. If I die before her, she gets all my yarn, patterns and supplies and if she goes before me, I get all her stuff. That way, I relax and enjoy knowing that someone will continue after I have gone. So enjoy the moment. However, I do get a little bored sometimes when coming to the end of a project and hurry so that I can start the process of choosing yarn and a pattern all over again!!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I learned to knit as a child about 6 years old ,I am now 70 ..the last few years I had stopped knitting by hand and used my machine when I wanted to knit something ..I just recently started knitting again with 2 or 4 needle .after I found this web site and I found it to be very satisfying and relaxing ...yes I have a long list of things I might want to do and yes I might not live long enough to get all done but I am enjoying every stitch right now and when I am in a hurry for a scarf or some new hats for the grandkids ,I will use my machine ..so I would say ,don't stress yourself out trying to get it all done <smile>


----------



## Zie (Feb 6, 2011)

OK I'll breath deeply and relax...thanks for all your comments. It really helps to know other are feeling the same.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

There's No Hurry or Worry. Knit what you like and enjoy!
I will NEVER use all the yarn, patterns, etc that I own but I love all of it and will eventually knit most of it. 
That is, unless I stop buying yarn.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


 I'm with you......I am 86..also not going until I knit it All


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have felt the same way as you. I have decided to persue my craft with abandon and just enjoy it to the fullest. I might not finish all I have set before me, but then again I just might! We dont go out much for entertainment and just like being at home when we're not working. So Enjoy what you do and maybe look for ways to streamline those things you have to get done so you have more time to do what you love!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

I cross-stitched, crocheted for many years & since I wanted to make _everything _, left unfinished projects in my wake. When we moved about six years ago, I got rid of all but a couple of things I thought I could -& might- finish. I haven't, but since there are only three of them, anywhere from 50% to 90% complete, I just leave them 'hidden' in a bottom drawer. And hope that I'll get back to them.
I started making off-loom woven jewellery about three years ago & would not let myself do more than one or two pieces @ a time. Bracelets, earrings & necklaces are different than yarn arts as they go fast: *Instant gratification*! So nothing laying around except a couple awaiting repair or final design decisions.
I have carried over my one to three items @ a time philosophy into my knitting that I began again last August. So I too, have a massive number of patterns I put away.
Something has happened though, along my journey: More confidence in my skills & experience, newer, improved choices (over originals), even an occasional unfavorable time on the needles (try, frog, put yarn back in stash); I go back & look through the patterns I've saved, bookmarked, etc, & realize that many of the things I _loved, had to make, couldn't live without_, aren't so hot after all.
Sorry my _*Natural Selection*_ story is so long.
kat


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My cousin and I are the last two in our family who still knit, other than her daughter. She and I have made hard and fast plans about our 'tool' and stashes...just in case we don't get to it all.

Many years ago when my former husband and I were involved in the "dog world", I showed and he raced sled dogs..we read the obituary of a hobby dog sledder. The man and his team took off from his house...hours later the team returned, the driver had died somewhere out on the trail..the line "few men are able to live the way they want, fewer still get to chose to die doing what they love, Walt died doing what he loved to do", really touched me. In my fondest dreams I pass away as I knit on a clear sunny day when the view of the mountains is majestic.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I know what you i'm on the wrong side of 60and since joining kp and ravelry I have even more beautiful patterns and so little time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was a crochter mostly making afghans. I really couldn't find my next project. I would make afghans for anybody that wanted one.

Then I found knitting paradise the list came endless. I haven't picked up my crochet hook since I have been on this site. I can't get enough knitting done from one pattern to the next. There is so many projects that I tried lace knitting, socks, chart reading, cable, intarsia. There are so many more that I want to try.

At one time the only yarn that I thought you could buy was acrylic. I found there was a whole new world of yarn to explore alpaca, bamboo, silk, mernio, lace etc.

I can very well related to where you are coming from. I don't know how far my knitting experience will take me. Sometimes I think it all depends on my hands. One night I couldn't knit at all my hands kept cramping up. 

I guess the truth is nobody knows the important thing is to enjoy the process as long as we can.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

What's the hurry? I'm in my 60's and plan on being around until I'm at least 100. Plenty of time....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Have to admit that when I sorted my stash recently I did wonder if I would live long enough to knit it all. Then I went on line and bought some more  Who cares? Its a lovely pastime, doesn't bother anyone else, its not noisy, you don't have to go out in the rain to enjoy it and you can do other things at the same time so you don't feel guilty for indulging in your hobby


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

I like going to estate sales of houses belonging to serious knitters. They will always have yarn saved in good condition for "someday" and that they never used. The yarn goes into my stash and maybe my estate sale in time.
I still enjoy having dreams of making a wonderful project regardless of when or if this happens. All this yarn will get
used one way or another .


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Sooner or later we all have to come to terms with the fact that we can't do everything we want to do. I have all sorts of projects, from metal work to knitting, electronics to writing, beadwork to interior decration. And I get new ideas all the time, so I just have to take a deep breath; pick the one that is the most important, urgent or enjoyable, prioritize and learn to make peace with all the projects that will never be.


----------



## Zie (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the GREAT responses...it's very uplifting to know there are other kindred spirits out there. I truly feel better and I'm going to relax and enjoy the whole process more. PS I have already signed-up and paid for a continental knit class. I heard it speeds up your knitting, but now I'll just enjoy the new experience.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I just turned 72 and have had my 2nd heart attack and can see the handwriting on the wall but I'm more than OK with it. I will enjoy whatever that comes my way and know that my stash and whatever patterns I have will be used and enjoyed by possibly some of you folks. I have told my daughter that I want my stash/patterns to be shipped to you*. Don't hold your breath because the women in my family have skidded in the end of life in their late 90's.

*So it'll pay you handsomely to get acquainted with me. 
This is such a dirty trick, isn't it? Just me.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

I am nearly 60 and have knitted since I was 20...I must have about 1000 patterns and more wool in my stash that I will ever get to knit...Just enjoy everything you make ....I am just starting to make things for my new grandaughter due in Oct....So many patterns to choose from , but I'm enjoying every stitch I make......Enjoy and have fun....lifes to short to worry .....xxx


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have many a pattern that will never be made into a finished project. I have now started 2 crochet projects and 4 knitting projects. I leave them all sitting by my chair and work on one for a while, then pick up another. I really want to finish the 2 afghans before we head south again for the winter. One project is to help another KP friend through a project she's having problems with, so that one I am working only as she sends me a PM with another trouble spot. I have a belt that I really would like to finish to go with the dress I knitted last summer. I have a shawl I started a year ago and ran out of yarn that I finally found another skein so I can finish that, however I have now lost the pattern so will be frogging and starting another on in it's place. My goal right now is to just finish all these projects before starting another, however a couple weeks a found a yarn shop near where we are spending the summer and so I've been searching through patterns so that I can go shopping. Another project that I will probably start yet this summer.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Pour love in to every creation that way it doesn't matter if you get to everything on the list. I always think quality not quantity. I would much rather someone say 'she must have taken hours to create this' than have something I've rushed through pushed to the back of a draw. So enjoy what you do and relax


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

You mean we can't "take it with us"? Oh, no!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Great attitude. I think you must be pne of the ladies who will "wear purple". Enjoy and God Bless.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


The only one putting pressure on you is yourself. One rarely gets to do everything you want to in a lifetime. I've been knitting for over 50 years and do it for the pleasure of making something from a long piece of string (yarn) and 2 needles. I make mistakes, correct them and continue to knit. It relaxes me and I am doing an activity with my hands, head and heart. I knit because I want to. And am always amazed at the finished product.

Pick a pattern you really like, find a yarn you like, get comfortable and knit for the love of it. Knit at a pace that relaxes you. There's no race on. Be good to yourself and stop stressing. Soon you'll be making more things you ever thought possible. Let us know how you are doing. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Will anyone ever do everything they want to do in life? I know I will never get to all the things I want to knit. I'll never use all the patterns or yarn. Oh well, I'll enjoy them every moment I have. My mom is 88 years old, and still knitting!


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> What's the hurry? I'm in my 60's and plan on being around until I'm at least 100. Plenty of time....


Agreed :thumbup: 
I'm not putting up a competition " time vrs pattern" I enjoy my hobby


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I find knitting to be one of the more relaxing things to do. I don't rush thru a project. Whatever I'm working on will be finished as soon as I knit the last stitch. If something is left unfinished when I leave this world "oh well! "


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

MrsC said:


> You mean we can't "take it with us"? Oh, no!


Of course you can "take it with you." FedEx delivers anywhere. It may take a day or 2 longer than normal, but you'll get it. They even guarantee their deliveries. Be blessed.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

"Enjoy the ride"..you have choices..take the one that calls out to you..than proceed to the next after your finised with the current project...take a picture of it for your memory book...


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be 65 in July, and have so many patterns I'll probably never get them all done either. The thing with me is that I have purchased so many of my patterns, it's money down the drain so to speak. I've had to put a stop to it now though, and only purchase patterns that I know I will do in the next year or two or three. With two more grandchildren on the way, I've picked patterns that I will use for them. So if I were you, just go one pattern at a time, chose the pattern very carefully, ie., one that will give you the most pleasure at that time, and knit at a leasurely pace. Do not think about all those other patterns while you are doing your current chosen one. Also I would stop accumulating any more patterns until you have done quite a number of what you have in 'stock'. Leonora.


----------



## laineyp (Apr 22, 2012)

So lovely to read all your comments to 'wish I didn't feel this way'. You are such a sympathetic and supportive bunch! I am so glad that I found KP. I don't contribute much as I not that experienced but love to read all the comments. Do you think being a nice person goes hand in hand with being a knitter/crocheter/crafter


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


Wonderful outlook! :thumbup:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Be like Nature! That's what I like to think.. there is so much wastage there. If every seed from every flower, bush and tree bloomed, there'd be no room for them, never mind anything else!

So I have a big stash - I'll just choose what I like from it, and the rest won't decay, it'll be passed on to the charity shops I've had so much pleasure from, and in turn be used and give pleasure to someone else.

Only anxious humans worry about 'using everything up'. When did you last see a squirrel finding all his stored nuts? And later there are trees growing up from what he left behind.

Choose what you REALLY like and knit that; it'll be a lot more satisfying!


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hide the patterns away and keep out two. Buy the yarn for a couple and concentrate on them. I to love knitting and I bet we all do the same want to get onto the next one. Hope you find a happy medium


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So far as I know, knitting/crocheting/whatever is not a race. Overdoing it is to be avoided in crafts as in most other things.


Hi Jessica Jean! Have not seen you for a while.was worried!
I am 61 and do not knit as much as the ladies on here as I am busy with other things. I keep buying more yarn mostly for the patterns on the labels..lol. I have patterns for slippers, afghans, fingerless gloves, sweater, bolero, dishcloths, etc. My husbands aunt gave me 2 rolls of the ruffle yarn to make scarves..she phoned me 4 days later and asked me if I had knitted one yet! No! Maybe when I retire in a couple of years I will have more time to knit.

June


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Jean Keith said:


> I just turned 72 and have had my 2nd heart attack and can see the handwriting on the wall but I'm more than OK with it. I will enjoy whatever that comes my way and know that my stash and whatever patterns I have will be used and enjoyed by possibly some of you folks. I have told my daughter that I want my stash/patterns to be shipped to you*. Don't hold your breath because the women in my family have skidded in the end of life in their late 90's.
> 
> *So it'll pay you handsomely to get acquainted with me.
> This is such a dirty trick, isn't it? Just me.


I am adoptable
:lol:


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I know what you i'm on the wrong side of 60and since joining kp and ravelry I have even more beautiful patterns and so little time.


Which is the wrong side? lol. I choose to see 2 different sides, like Sport and Chunky - - some degree of difference but both appropriate for different purposes. I suspect we're both on the same side though, kiwiannie, and like so many others here we're working on the legacy we'll be leaving for those who come after. Train up someone to inherit.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


Sorry to hear that you feel you might not get to them all. Why don't you make three piles of your patterns. Must do's, would like to get around to, and lastly - not a big deal if I don't get around to these, but will do if I have time. By putting them in order of priority you may take the pressure off yourself. Also, you might surpise yourself and live to be 110 - so who says you won't get around to each and every one you collected and even then some! Hope you continue to enjoy your knitting without feeling like you need to race through it all.


----------



## PieceAnd BlessedBe (Jun 4, 2012)

Just think how sad you would feel if you didn't have a project to move on to when you finished this one. To me, thats half the fun, having projects to look forward to, and thinking of possible uses for that nice blue yarn...


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


I am 71 & learned to knit when I retired. I figure I will live to be about 110 just because I need to in order to learn everything about this craft that I want to know! I Am now teaching a senior citizen knitting class where 80 year olds are learning to knit. LOVE IT!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

TennGrand said:


> Zie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?
> ...


Just goes to show you are never too old to learn - Good On You for spreading the word and teaching others to knit


----------



## mrbillspins (Apr 16, 2012)

There are lots of voices saying to relax and enjoy it but maybe that is not what you need. Sounds like you need something that completing all these projects may offer. But since you posted these comments, you seen to need to get beyond this mind-set. I imagine like most of us you find/create 3 patterns for each 1 you complete. So there is a bit of the never ending story in it. I say that trying to stop may only make it more difficult. Observe yourself and and see what it can feel like to look at your self from the outside. 

I design many projects while knitting the one (or 5) on needles. I want to finish the present one to get to the next knitting experience. Most of the things I work out in my head and on the computer will never come to fruition. Some of them, it's just as well!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I have sorted most of my patterns and put them into spiral notebooks. Many times when looking through them, I find one I have forgotten about and that goes to the front of the book, so it will be my next pattern. Usually by the time I get to it, there are several other "favorites" in front of it. Relax, you are not alone!!

Welcome back Jessica Jean, I missed you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am older than you, have a job and find that it is just a pleasure to knit when I can and when I have extra time I do alot more knittting. Yes I have a ton of patterns and when I finally look at them again they are not as "interesting" as they once were. Just take it one day at a time. :-D


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Patterns are for Someone to use. My shelves are holding books of patterns and invading my precious space lol. Yet my favourite patterns are from the Internet, and KP.

Later today Someone will buy the knitting books at the local thrift shop... smiles all around. Same for Someone buying the extra yarn I'll donate. I'll have made Someone happy while freeing up my beautiful space. Today.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I really don't have enough years left to knit all I want to but then when I get frustrated I just remind myself how enjoyable it is to find a pattern with some chalanges and complete it. I don't knit very fast any more. That way I can enjoy what I'm doing. Sure wish I could knit and read KP at the same time. :lol:


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Joy Marshall, Good for you ! Love your attitude.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My cousin and I are the last two in our family who still knit, other than her daughter. She and I have made hard and fast plans about our 'tool' and stashes...just in case we don't get to it all.
> 
> Many years ago when my former husband and I were involved in the "dog world", I showed and he raced sled dogs..we read the obituary of a hobby dog sledder. The man and his team took off from his house...hours later the team returned, the driver had died somewhere out on the trail..the line "few men are able to live the way they want, fewer still get to chose to die doing what they love, Walt died doing what he loved to do", really touched me. In my fondest dreams I pass away as I knit on a clear sunny day when the view of the mountains is majestic.


I love this story! Thanks for sharing. Now maybe I can quit feeling guilty about all my unknit yarn? What I feel the worst about is the yarn I bought for certain projects and now I don't remember what! Of well!

Courier, congrats on your new little Grandson, glad he is doing well!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I love most of the postings on the Forum, and download the available patterns. I too will need more than one lifetime to do them all, but I will go down with needles or hooks in my hands.  My Mother-in-law, God rest her soul, was holding her crotchet hook and yarn when she passed and I could believe she is in heaven finishing what she started.
God bless.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't .... don't "turn it down" that is. Just do it and enjoy it!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

RBeckles said:


> Jean Keith said:
> 
> 
> > I just turned 72 and have had my 2nd heart attack and can see the handwriting on the wall but I'm more than OK with it. I will enjoy whatever that comes my way and know that my stash and whatever patterns I have will be used and enjoyed by possibly some of you folks. I have told my daughter that I want my stash/patterns to be shipped to you*. Don't hold your breath because the women in my family have skidded in the end of life in their late 90's.
> ...


Me too,lol.
:thumbup:


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

Try to knit with friends. I'm in two small groups (one at church each Sunday afternoon and one with friends twice a month) so we talk a little and knit a little and sometimes we talk while we knit. That makes it more fun and you seem to slow down and relax. I just hate to miss one of my groups and always have them on the calendar so I don't schedule something at those times. Make something for yourself so you don't have a deadline.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

So much to do and not enough time, Oh I know the feeling well. I just try and do what I can. I know that I will not get everything done that I want to.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I have finally realized that not only am I a knitter but also a pattern collector. I will never (even if I live to be 500) get to knit all the things I've collected patterns for. This is every bit as rewarding as I must constantly go through all the binders to look for my next project and will usually end up spending time reminiscing about all the things I have made and who they were for. I've also discovered that I really do know what I like when I discover that I have copied a particular pattern more than once but filed it in more than one place.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

re enjoying knitting.... it doesn't have to be "on a sunny day". I'm probably the only person you'll ever know who doesn't complain about the weather (not even a chilly, rainy English summer! -- lived too long in VERY hot places!) In fact, I look out at a grey, overcast, drizzling sky and say "Mmmmm... perfect knitting weather..." (And another benefit ... nobody can say you OUGHT to be out in the sunshine enjoying it!!!)


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

I've finally given up rushing my knitting/crochet projects,I only knit for my 2 granddaughters now,very occasionally for myself,if other people ask me,I find I'm on a time limit then it becomes a chore.I too look outside and think"ooh,a good day for knitting!"


----------



## Joan Strachan (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Joy,
Reading your reply made me smiole as that is what I always say but at ONLY 63 do hope that when I get to your age ,still feel as you do. Many happy years knitting
God Bless Joan


----------



## TMoore (Jan 11, 2012)

Good on you Joy
I love your attitude


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I am 65 and have knitted off and on for 50 years and when I joind KP I downloaded patterns like there was no tomorrow. I've slowed down on printing patterns and know I won't knit the majority of what I have on hand. Sometimes the anticipation of a project is the best part! Just take it one project at a time and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

The patterns I print out, buy or save are just ones I like and are worth having. I don't look at them as something I must do. When looking for my next project I pick through them first. Sometimes taste changes and I don't find anything in my collection of patterns. I would say, knit what makes you happy at that moment and don't look at the others as must do.


----------



## dmbosket (May 26, 2012)

Just realize that now you have to live until your 100 plus! Really, you never will get to all the patterns, because when you are in the middle of one, 10 more come into mind that you really want to do. Sit back and relax and start enjoying the piece your working on and know that the next one will wait until your ready. 
At some point of time this compulsion hits us all and that's where we get the reputation of "addicted" knitters. It's not a bad thing!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


Atta girl!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

If I livew to be 120 years old I would not get to make everything on my list, but when I am knitting or crocheting I savor each and every moment and enjoy what I am working on. I don't like to rush it, as I find I make mistakes, and then get frustrated knowing I have to frog it. So whatever I finish, I finish, knowing that one of my children or grandchildren are going to enjoy wearing whatever project I finished.
Relax, and enjoy what you are working on. Life is too short to want to rush through everything.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

60 is young!
carol


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


Like probably at least 90% of us here, I also have more patterns and stash than I can ever use in my lifetime (I'm 68). But I can't rush, because then I make mistakes, which take more time to fix than if I had just plodded along carefully. I liken it to speeding in your car -- you might get there faster or you might get stopped and ticketed -- and then you really arrive later at your destination. One cardinal rule I have is never to knit wearables for a still-growing child -- they grow faster than I can or care to knit!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I am 51, I have picked up knitting after 16 years of not touching a needle. I love KP it has inspired me to try new things. (enterlac, lace shawls) I have frogged a bunch but when I do finish a project (blocking included now) I know that it will be loved and appreciated by the person I gave it to as much as I loved making it. 

I tell everyone that gets the gifts that prayers are knitted in just for them.


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Great answers-just enjoy the ride. I think all of us who love to knit or crochet feel similar. I just think about all the gifts I've given especially to my Grandkids & remember the look on their faces-that's enough for me.


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

I tell my friends that if the amount of yarn I have indicates my lifespan, I will live forever!!!~!


----------



## Freda Briggs (Jul 18, 2011)

60 is the new 40. You have plenty of time!


----------



## Freda Briggs (Jul 18, 2011)

60 is the new 40. You have plenty of time!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i have always said i cannot go yet as i have to much to do i am 82 better to be busy than to be bored


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! WARNING!
Take a deeeeep breath. Stop that stressful and probably damaging knitting this instant! Do you want to have to stop knitting and crocheting altogether because you can no longer use your hands?!!!
I know the whereof I speak. A few years ago, I was typing at 60 words a minute for hours on end to get the office caught up on the C&P cases that were not yet transcribed, a backload that had been growing for over a year. I would get cramps in my forearms and just massage them and keep on typing. I gave myself a fine case of repetitive motion injury, also known as CARPAL TUNNEL SYNDROME. 
My fingers go numb. If I bend my fingers, they stick in the bent position and it's a job to get them straightened out using the other hand to force them to painfully straighten. The condition affects both hands. It cannot be cured. I had to have surgery on my right hand [over six weeks out of work and plenty of physical therapy] to open the ring of tissue that surrounds the carpal nerve, but it was only partially successful.
So, relax and ENJOY your crafting, no matter what form you choose at any given time. Don't harm yourself trying to be SUPERKNITTER. It's not worth getting crippled even a little bit over. [C'mere, Big Guy, and give me a hand getting down off my soapbox.]
Enjoy your knitting! 
Dsynr 
:XD:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only 82 and just as you say; not going until all my patterns are knit and I have learned to cable and do lace. Can you believe I still can't do that? How much practice do I need? Edith M


Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> RBeckles said:
> 
> 
> > Jean Keith said:
> ...


You don't have to adopt me. Just put me in your will. All I need is a few more skeins/needles/hooks/patterns.... :roll: U know what I mean. LOL Knit on and enjoy every minute of it!
Dsynr


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Take a deep breath and settle down and just enjoy. I'll be 81 tomorrow and have such a BIG stash of yarn and patterns that I would have to live to be 200 yrs. old to make a dent in it. I keep adding to them all the time.


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice to see you back Jessica-Jean, hope things are well with you, Jeanette


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh this is a good situation to be in... its when you run out of things to knit thats when it get scary.. Just prioritize your projects an do as they make kids do...(for every new toy out goes a old one, I never pushed this but some parents do) every time you find new patterns elimnate some of the old ones that seemed like fun at the time but that you know you will never get to.... the whole idea of knitting is to keep the hands and mind busy.. so slow down.. enjoy the journey and feel proud of ever accomplishment... challenge yourself to do more complicated projects that keeps it fun...and satisfying


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm with Joy and Irma. Enjoy knitting each and every day. What a wonderful way to bring joy to others with the things we knit.I'm am also 86 and am proud, to be able to enjoy each day.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sixty isn't that old. I am 71 and feel that I have many years left to knit. Just enjoy life, relax, and knit.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

My Dear, I'm sure someone has already said this, six pages later, but 60 is not old. My great aunt just passed away at the age of 103. She was a tiny Slovenian firecracker who loved to dance the polka. She was still dancing and she's probably dancing now. She baked wonderful Slovenian pastries for her own 100th birthday party.

You keep living until you don't anymore. If you are believing that you are old now, and that you will *never* get *it* all knitted, what are you going to do for the next 40 years? Enjoy every stitch you make. As others have said, it's not a race. I am not saying this to be patronizing or condescending. It comes from my heart. 
Blessings,
Erin


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

RELAX, and step away from the knitting needles!
Take a few deep breaths and remember why we 
all do crafts, to relax, feel productive and yes, to 
glow in the praise of our loved ones. Enjoy what 
you knit and remember know one can complete 
everything they want to do on this earth, so 
remember to tell them to include knitting needles 
and your favourite yarn in the coffin so you can knit
In your next life!


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

I am a knitter, a clinical social worker (still in practice) and a meditator. I am also 62. I too have felt that urgency of "so many projects so little time." It was driving me a bit crazy. Then I started using each project as a mindful meditation; each stitch a prayer of sorts. There is a special kind of quiet energy that takes me over now when I place my full intention on each project, one stitch at a time. I am enjoying my knitting so much more. And you know what else happened? I am actually completing projects rather abandoning them for a newer yarn and project that I "must" knit, with less stress and fewer mistakes. You might give this a try - please let us know if it works the same way for you!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I've heard them all from my online cross stitch groups - 
He/she who dies with the most stash wins.
I'm not a hoarder, I'm a collector
If stitchers can't die until they use up all their stash, I'll live to 400.

I started out as a crocheter, then got into counted cross stitch and only recently got into knitting. Along the way I have accumulated thousands of crochet patterns, hundreds of cross stitch kits and charts, and tubs and tubs of yarn, thread, floss, hooks and needles. Not so much yet on the knitting patterns (but I'm getting there)
Since I have so many cross stitch charts with cats, a friend generously gave me an extra 9 lives to finish them all, which means I should have until I'm 576,lol

Seriously, I think even if we will never use up all our stash, half the pleasure is from accumulating it (like finding buried treasure) just looking at the pictures of the patterns, drooling over the colors of the yarn and and feeling the texture of the yarn, thread, fabric, whatever.


----------



## pjane (Sep 28, 2011)

I will suggest reading the book"The Happiness Project"-try to slow down and live in the moment.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

We've all been there. Just take a deep and RELAX, this fun not work. I have hundred of patterns and I know I'll never (nor do I plan to) knit (or crochet) them all. I was just thinking this morning how cool it is that we live in an age where we can access so much.information It's like a buffet. You can sample what piques your interest. But you don't have to make a full meal out of everything.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

So good to see you back. Have missed you.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like you may be a "process knitter" trying to be a "project knitter". Me, I'm a process knitter... I usually have no less than four projects on the needles at all times, and always at least a pair of socks or some type of portable, no-need-to-look-at-the-pattern type of project to take with me wherever. If I finish, great. If it sits too long and I've lost interest, I frog it and start something else.

To me, knitting is a hobby and not a task. This is the main reason I don't take on commission work. I tried it a couple times, and it just drove me nutzo. In one case I even developed a resentment against the wearer because all I heard all summer (100+ degree temps through the entire month of July for crying out loud) was "Is-it-done-yet???" Seriously this was a 100% wool, black, broken rib patterned vest that had what I later learned could have been an i-cord edging and instead called for a strip to be knitted and sewn on... *gasp* Anyhow. The project is done, and I swear every time I see her in that *#@%$&!! vest I can't stand it LOL

So... I feel your pain. I encourage you to try and relax, enjoy the hobby, try to put things in perspective and ask what's the point... if you have a deadline, ok fine. If it's knitting for pleasure, then please I encourage you to enjoy it.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I totally understand what you are saying........ I too have a bucket list for knitting.

But Oh Sweetheart it's not a race! Sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


 I understand completely, but The hurrier you go, the behinder you get. :thumbdown: The faster you go, the quicker you reach the END. I want to live a little longer than that! (I am older than you) Relax, enjoy. If it is not fun, why do it? I take my knitting with me to certain meetings; I knit when watching those TV reruns for the 100th time. I will knit when riding in a car. I go to 2 knitting groups if I am available. I have not yet attempted to knit in my kayak, but someday.... I do not necessarily use up lots of time knitting when I can do other things, like now, I am going to put my tomato plants in before it rains. For me, I try to find balance in all that I do. I have a huge pile of recipes that I want to make, then categorize in some fashion; ya right, that folder just gets bigger, but some rainy day.... The buffet of life has too many offerings for me to spend too long at one dish. Use your knitting skills to bring enjoyment not only to others, but to yourself. Teach a child to knit, or an entire girl scout troop, or a YWCA class or at a senior center, anything. Give back. It feels wonderful. God Bless. ;-)


----------



## antymr (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm 80, have been knitting and crocheting since a child. Love to make anything. I now have a Great Grand daughter so what fun. Without my projects, I would be lost. Keeps me going so keep those needles and hooks busy.


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

So very true! I have hundreds of patterns that will never be made but I treasure being able to choose what I want to make,the sad thing is that when I can't knit or crochet later in life they might end up in a recycling box ;-(


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Irma dee said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.
> ...


I agree!! I am 63 and have plans to knit for a looooong time!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

What an interesting thought, between the knitting, crocheting and quilting never mind the painting we all have stashes of patterns and textiles. Whoever settles my estate has their work cut out for them and having said that I have made a book of notes for them to follow. At 70, it doesn't matter whether I finish a project or not it's the process that thrills me. Yesterday my youngest grand daughter Victoria who is 8 years of age when asked what project I could bring when next visiting, replied, " can you help me with my knitting Grandma?" Lovely words, so I'm sharing my stash with her and hopefully encouraging a lifelong love of making her own items.


----------



## bethe (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW, I have tons of collected patterns and do not feel pressure to start ... that pressure would be enough to drive me over the edge ... oh yeah, you should see all the crocheted edging patterns I have ... get my drift? :-D  Guess I am a collector too!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I think 60 was the birthday that really hit me hard - acknowledging mortality. I am only 62 and plan on having many more good years to enjoy, but let's face it, we are living on the short end now. I am NOT going to live to be 124, which would be the age I'd have to achieve if I were only halfway through. Now we can moan and groan about aging or we can CHOOSE to enjoy as much as we can each and every day. All that being said, try to set some priorities about what you WANT to knit. If you start a project and find you aren't enjoying it, do give yourself permission to leave it and move onto something else. I do that with library books these days too. If I get even 100 pages in and I am not really liking it, I return it unfinished. Remember - life is supposed to be fun and knitting is supposed to be fun, so try to let go of the urgent need to do it all. I remember finishing some of the sewing projects my Grandmother had going when she died and that was special. So, if we leave behind UFOs, perhaps someone we love will finish them thinking about us. Carpe Diem - seize the day!


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

I prefer to crochet. Holding 2 needles in my hands is too much. I have been doing knitting and crocheting since I was a little girl, I hope that I will never hAVE to give it up.I find these hobbies very relaxing and the outcome is wonderful. I have had alot of compliments and people telling me what beautiful work I do which makes me feel very happy.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't have the answer - that "race" feeling is simply part of the game you have to endure when you want to knit.

Gandy


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So far as I know, knitting/crocheting/whatever is not a race. Overdoing it is to be avoided in crafts as in most other things.


so nice to read your commet. Have missed seeing you here and reading your helpful advice.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Relax. Take a deep breath. Knit and enjoy what you are knitting NOW. I've got more patterns I want to make than I can possibly EVER make - so I pick one that strikes my fancy NOW and enjoy it. Think of it as a meditating exercise: The Zen of Knitting. Knit love into the stitches if you are making it for someone special, including yourself. Knit love into it if you are making it for donation, or for a fund-raising event. Enjoy the feel of the yarn, the progress of the work. Savor it like you might a really good meal, or wine.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

Zie said:


> but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come...
> 
> Deep breath here, girlfriend. Yes, you're 60. I'm nearly 66 and understand that time is limited. Of course, there's the old saying that a twenty year old could get hit by a bus, but what that means is no one knows the day nor the hour when we depart this life for the next.
> 
> ...


----------



## dschuhchm (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm almost 80 years old and have been knitting (off and on) since I was 7. I am a bit like you because when I start a project, such as a baby afghan or larger afghan, I get in a hurry to get it finished. That is why I generally prefer the smaller projects like dishcloths. But please don't get stressed out with knitting. It's supposed to be a relaxing hobby. Good luck.


----------



## nifty needles (May 30, 2012)

I have the same problem, only I am 72. I am knitting my first lace shawl [in laceweight yarn]. So I don't expect to get too many of those done. LOL> I also have a big collection of patterns and a huge stash of yarn for other projects .
Is it a disease ?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is the zen of it all. That is how to do it. When I am in that zone, it is beautiful. When not, I am struggling with myself and might as well put down the needles/hooks and breathe.


----------



## yarnslut (Aug 9, 2011)

I know how you feel. I keep buying yarn and wondering - When will I have time to use it???? I'm 74 (70 is the new 50). I also know a few women who knit for the veterans and cancer groups. They will get first choice. Don't fret over it - if it feels good do it. This applies to all in life. We're going to be dead a long time. Enjoy what you're doing.


----------



## Bootheelknitter (Oct 2, 2011)

Just take one step at a time. I go into my sewing that is full of yarn, material and knitting machines, spinning wheels and think, I'll never live long enough to get all of this used up. But, I'm thankful that I've had the joy that I have had during this time. Maybe, in heaven, we'll get to be in the "fiber" department.. ha...


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

I come from a library background and enjoy collecting written works. My stash of patterns is very comforting because, while I know I'll never do all of them, I'll have them when I'm ready to do a project.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I am over 60, I have a room full of yarns , books, needles, and I know I will never get all the projects done that I THINK I have to do. :-( . Yet when I go to a store I still buy more yarn, and project books. It is my therapy. Right now it is bears, who knows what it will be tomorrow, But I know I will be all right, because I have my knitting to keep my company.  :thumbup:


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


Oh Lord I'm in trouble..I've only been knitting 8 months and sometimes i can hear myself say "put the needles down carolyne and back away slowly" hahahaha i think its wonderful that you still have such a passion for knitting. I admit there are times when i should be doing other things but choose rather to knit a couple more rows or look at just one more pattern..I grew up dirt poor & never had things like 2 pillow cases that matched or pretty curtains or bedspreads..and I admit from the moment i learned to knit i couldnt keep my hands off knitting cables..I didn't care to knit slippers or cup mugs but rather blankets with pillows to match..rugs or knitted lace curtains..
I'm a nervous person by nature..I always have to be doing something..Knitting has taught me to slow down and enjoy the quiet, riding my horse has taught me to slow down and enjoy the view and the peace of things..I wish for you the same..as long as you enjoy the process the end will be even more rewarding..
hugs...loved your post..
carolyne


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


You go girl, I'm 75 still buying yarn....needles....and anything else that's out there for knitting....quilting...crocheting. I probably won't live long enought to finish...but who cares...I love what I do. :thumbup:


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, 60 is not so old; the average life expectancy gives you another 20 yrs. or so. So why worry about hurrying to finish a project!?! And so what if you don't finish something in your lifetime- enjoy the journey. :lol:


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Isn't it funny how our minds think as we get older? I am 50 but still think, what if something happens and this protect doesn't get done. Most of my projects are for my kids and grand babies. I like to think they will have a piece of me when I'm gone. I'm working on a very difficult lace wrap for my daughters wedding day and my hubby asked "what if she doesn't like it?". I told him that wasn't the point. I want her to have something to look back and remember Mom made this for me. When I go, there will be many unfinished projects. Just like life, you have to appreciate the days you have and look at the glass as half full instead of half empty. Who knows, maybe one of my girls will pick up the unfinished projects and continue on.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

We all have more patterns and yarn that we can possibly use so we have a choice of what is next on the project list. That is part of what makes it fun! If we didn't it would become a chore and no one would want to knit if it wasn't enjoyable, relaxing, fun, therapy, satisfying ...... (insert your favorite description here).


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So far as I know, knitting/crocheting/whatever is not a race. Overdoing it is to be avoided in crafts as in most other things.


Jessica Jean,

Good to see you back here on the forum....you have been missed!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Isn't Joy's attitude perfect! Until I was 60 I thought I'd never become 60. Since in the ten years since then I've been in that stressed place of afraid I'd never finish the project list ( while continuing to grow the stash). With cancer this winter and blood clots this week I reached for the panic button and was afraid to move ( except to knit the booties) for about 12 hours. Then I remembered Aunt Vera who lived 59 years after her blood clots from pregnancy. 

I'm with you Joy!!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I am 75 and just started knitting about a year ago. I love it. I have several wip and wish sometimes it would go faster. I just keep on knitting whenever the time permits. Lots and lots of patterns and tips from this site. Love this site.


----------



## tfeltey (Apr 24, 2011)

I love your attitude, go for it, my sister says shes going to live to 110 if her projects are finished


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I am 61 and I am a working artist. I am painting less, and knitting more. I don't think 60 is old, but I do feel that it is time torelax and ejoy life every day. I too have an ample stash of yarn, and a million projects in my head, but long ago let go of stressing over much. Enjoy the "process". Don' rush through it and relax. Go see the movie "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel"


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I always look at knitting as my hobby that I can spend time and money on. When people play golf, buy a fancy car or boat, get expensive clothes etc. they are choosing to spend money on those things. I do not feel guilty about my expenses so I leisurely knit whatever I want and for whom I want. I do have an agreement with my very good friend. If I die before her, she gets all my yarn, patterns and supplies and if she goes before me, I get all her stuff. That way, I relax and enjoy knowing that someone will continue after I have gone. So enjoy the moment. However, I do get a little bored sometimes when coming to the end of a project and hurry so that I can start the process of choosing yarn and a pattern all over again!!
> Thanks for sharing...


Knitnanny, I am with you. You just described me!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

ditto


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

My solution is to know who I'm knitting for when I begin any project. "Knitting just to be knitting" doesn't work for me. Even if the finished piece goes to charity, I need to feel everything I create will be used, loved and appreciated when it's finished. As far as gifting to family and friends, I've learned to ask what type of project would be welcomed before I pick a pattern.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Try listening to some slow, soothing music while you knit; neurological studies have shown that music actually can order and reorder the brain. Maybe that will help some. Also, some wise person once told me to try my best to keep my life in balance. I think it was good advice, but it's not always easy to do.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Try listening to some slow, soothing music while you knit; neurological studies have shown that music actually can order and reorder the brain. Maybe that will help some. Also, some wise person once told me to try my best to keep my life in balance. I think it was good advice, but it's not always easy to do.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


HAHAH! I love this attitude. At least it gives us a reason to get up in the morning, doesn't it?


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I learned to knit in my late teens, but then never knitted again till I was in my early 60s. Although I have tons of patterns I've saved "just because I liked them", I don't ever think I will ever knit them all. However, what I try to do is challenge myself. Every time I pick my next project, I try to make it a learning experience; in other words, I pick something where I will learn a net stitch or something. Hope this helps change your thinking. I would hate to think that this wonderful craft would stress you out instead of bringing you pleasure. Happy knitting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I know what you i'm on the wrong side of 60and since joining kp and ravelry I have even more beautiful patterns and so little time.


there is No wrong side of 60! Over/under. . . It's all good! I color my gray hair!!


----------



## JBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

Reading all of this makes me feel connected to KP members. I will be 81 next month, more yarn, patterns, books, needles etc. than one person needs and I still want more. We have two LYS going out of business this month. I have been once to the 50% sale, now it is 75% off. So far I have resisted the 75% but it keeps nagging at me.
Jalia


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Zie I see you have much passion for knitting and love it. So do I. Everyone gave such good advice. I get that way too, there is so much knitting I want to do and want to do it all. Just relax, slow down, and do the projects you want to do the most. Realize one can't do it all. I'm 59 soon and recently learnt I must enjoy the moments and I can't do everything. A month ago I had equivalent to an acute heart attack and it showed me life is too short and one must savor the moments. I'm glad you enjoy knitting. You must have some fantastic projects to do. Enjoy and as we are saying savor the moments. Love to see some of your work posted.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Irma dee said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.
> ...


Love your attitude!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is what's helping me: Pick one project per discipline (i.e. one quilt, one cross-stitch, one scrapbook page, one knit, one crochet, one felted wool, and one rug). I can hop all over these projects, but I cannot start another in the same discipline until I've finished the current one. It seems to help me not get so scattered with WIP/UFO/PhDs. Let me know if you come up with a better system? Thanks!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

There is no question that I will never make all the patterns that I have collected...but to me that is part of the joy of it and I have an endless resource when I get bored and feel I need a new project to start, plus I think it is fun to figure out what yarn from my stash I can match to a pattern in my collection....take a breath and relax. It is all part of our obsession and I love it.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

JBrown said:


> Reading all of this makes me feel connected to KP members. I will be 81 next month, more yarn, patterns, books, needles etc. than one person needs and I still want more. We have two LYS going out of business this month. I have been once to the 50% sale, now it is 75% off. So far I have resisted the 75% but it keeps nagging at me.
> Jalia


I think half the joy comes from dreaming of the possibilities in yarns and patterns...I love that part, it really gets the creative juices flowing!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


I like your attitude!

So why rush it?


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

92 and still knitting. I love that attitude. Doing something you love keeps you young, your mind active and engaged, and you get the great tactile sensation of touching lovely fiber and the sense of accomplishment when you finish something. Don't stress over whether you'll get it all done--enjoy the moments.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I mentally passed that burden (of thinking I don't have enough time to do everything) to my 35-year-old daughter. I let her know that as she is the only other knitter in the family she will get all my yarn, patterns, books, etc when I die.

Now, as she has a stash almost as big as mine, she is starting to panic.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

funkyknitter said:


> I like going to estate sales of houses belonging to serious knitters. They will always have yarn saved in good condition for "someday" and that they never used. The yarn goes into my stash and maybe my estate sale in time.
> I still enjoy having dreams of making a wonderful project regardless of when or if this happens. All this yarn will get
> used one way or another .


I love the Tim McGraw song, "Live Like You Were Dying". It's my anthem. I don't care if I die with a stash. I care that I enjoy knitting and having the gorgeous yarns and get to create things that give me enjoyment. At almost 70, it is time to enjoy what I like to do, go where I like to go, and be happy being me. My mom passed away with drawers full of things she put away "for good". I use my china when I wish, bestow my cherished items on my kids now so I can see them enjoy, rather than have them pick through when I die, and I never put away anything "for good". We don't know what life has in store for us. Use what you love, and to the extent that you can, live every day with happiness and if that means buying expensive yarn and knitting till your hands give out, do it!!!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I blame the computer. With all the patterns available online, my list just keeps getting longer and longer. I finally stopped printing out most of the patterns I see as I was running out of room to store them. I do enjoy knitting every day. Have been at it for over 60 years and I will never finish everything I'd like to do, but in the meantime, I keep knitting and purling on! and on...and on!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be 74 this coming Sunday, am healthy and enjoy knitting, scrapbooking and quilting. I put my whole heart into what I am doing. I am also a member of Curves for women and have been for over 14 years. I know my life span is getting shorter but I enjoy every minute of living. I know that I will never finish everything that I want to do but I have fun trying. Just think of all the stuff I will leave for someone else to finish.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I gotta tell ya, I am 80 (next Nov.) and have 16 grandchildren and 12 great grandchildren and I have given all of them quilts as they graduated from HS and will never run out of knitting projects, but I think that is ok. I don't feel pressured for either the quilting or knitting. I am just happy that I have so many places to "put" my work and I hope that it might last long enough to go to great-great grands or more. What a blessing.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

PatriciaDF said:


> I blame the computer. With all the patterns available online, my list just keeps getting longer and longer. I finally stopped printing out most of the patterns I see as I was running out of room to store them. I do enjoy knitting every day. Have been at it for over 60 years and I will never finish everything I'd like to do, but in the meantime, I keep knitting and purling on! and on...and on!


I just store them on the computer because maybe I will want the pattern "someday".


----------



## debunk (Jul 25, 2011)

We older knitters are all in the same boat - we'll probably have some WIPs left when we depart this life. I just wish I knew someone in my family that would learn to knit. Everyone is just too busy, or just not interested. But maybe I'll get most of it done - after all I'm only 89 and have only one foot in the grave! lol


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I love the take your breath away saying! I think I'm gonna do a sampler of it!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

A new post and already over 10 pages of posts! LOL

Seems a button was pushed.

I go from one thing to another, instead of housework -- and if I live to be 5,000 years old there is little chance of my even starting, much less finishing, all that I have in the wings via magazines, booklets, online, and oldies given to me by friends who have passed on.

Whatever I do and whatever I enjoy is worth my time; there is nothing productive about beating myself up for not starting or finishing everything.

I can't even EAT everything -- but it's fun trying.


----------



## BoBo (Dec 7, 2011)

Please try to remember, that the only thing in life you can control is yourself. "Every day is a gift", that is why we call it the present, so open it slowly.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> I just turned 72 and have had my 2nd heart attack and can see the handwriting on the wall but I'm more than OK with it. I will enjoy whatever that comes my way and know that my stash and whatever patterns I have will be used and enjoyed by possibly some of you folks. I have told my daughter that I want my stash/patterns to be shipped to you*. Don't hold your breath because the women in my family have skidded in the end of life in their late 90's.
> 
> *So it'll pay you handsomely to get acquainted with me.
> This is such a dirty trick, isn't it? Just me.


:~D!!!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 82 and I know I will never use all my stash or make all my patterns but I am really enjoying the trip! Just have fun doing what you want to do. I know there are some who think I should give more away now, but I don't know what I may want tomorrow, so I just keep on using from my stash and buy a little when It is something I can't live without.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll be 56 in July, I may have 50 years left or I may have only 5, who knows? But for those who are much closer to the 100 mark, you might try this. Go through your patterns, be ruthless, which ones do you really want to make, put in pile A, then in pile B the well, if I have time, and pile C, well yeah I like these, but they just aren't as important to me, I can bless someone else with them and they will make them...(could even make it a stipulation that they have to make up the pattern and show it to you in a given period of time), and pile D I just don't care anymore about these.

Get rid of D if you have any !!! Give Cs to who you will, I'm sure you could post them here and get takers who would post pictures too. Put B in a box with the date on it. Check it in 6 or 12 months and see if any more have become Cs or Ds. 

Meanwhile do something similar with your yarn, and then match yarn to your A patterns. And start enjoying doing them. 

One other thing, you might get a good knitting friend to help you do this. Nothing like having someone say that color will make you look like a leper, to help you get rid of it. Or that pattern will look foolish on you, it's meant for some one in their 20s not 60s. lol And of course, to also say, don't get rid of that, you look so vibrant in that color!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> Try listening to some slow, soothing music while you knit; neurological studies have shown that music actually can order and reorder the brain. Maybe that will help some. Also, some wise person once told me to try my best to keep my life in balance. I think it was good advice, but it's not always easy to do.


Must it be slow and soothing, or just soothing?


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Artbycarol,Saw the Best Exotic Marigold Hotel and loved it. Excellent movie.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is sort of like the people who think they are the first car in line and go like hell to stay there never think that there must be other cars ahead of them some where on the road. You will never do all of the patterns you like that are out there. So what is the race all about any way. relax and enjoy what you are doing. If you die before you get them all done so what. You enjoyed what you did do.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I will never use my stash. I don't plan I it. I'm older than you are by about 10 years. But I still love to buy more to add to my stash. There might come a time when either the economy is so bad there's no buying any more, or I can't get out to look and feel -- then I figured I'll have lots of choices. Ha -- my daughter tells me when I'm gone she's going to back a dump truck up to the house to get my yarn and my fabric!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

It's likely that none of us will ever get through all the yarn and patterns. I'm 61 and I know I won't. I also collect cookbooks and will never make all the dishes that intrigue me. I'll never visit all the places I've clipped pictures of. That's alright. 

I will go some places. I will eat some fabulous meals. I will make some fun projects and learn new skills. I'll have a lot of fun! You can to.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

JBrown said:


> Reading all of this makes me feel connected to KP members. I will be 81 next month, more yarn, patterns, books, needles etc. than one person needs and I still want more. We have two LYS going out of business this month. I have been once to the 50% sale, now it is 75% off. So far I have resisted the 75% but it keeps nagging at me.
> Jalia


Oh! How can you resist?!! I would have bought up everything I wanted already at the 50% off sale !! OK! I have no will power!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I will be 74 this coming Sunday, am healthy and enjoy knitting, scrapbooking and quilting. I put my whole heart into what I am doing. I am also a member of Curves for women and have been for over 14 years. I know my life span is getting shorter but I enjoy every minute of living. I know that I will never finish everything that I want to do but I have fun trying. Just think of all the stuff I will leave for someone else to finish.


Well, Happy Birthday this Sunday!!


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

don't stress, I am always thinking about my next project before I have even finished what I am working on. My mother had a drawer of unfinished projects so I am at least trying to make sure I finish each one, not always successful but oh well life goes on.


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

I was reading an article on this subject once and a sentence stood out for me: " Just enjoy the process." So, whenever I find myself starting to feel stressed I mentally step back and remind myself how much I love the process of knitting: the movement of the needles, the display of the stitches as they fall from the needles, the discovery of the pattern and colors as they emerge from the process. Then I relax again and enjoy. There will always be another project, another ball of yarn to love. Just be in the moment. YOu are an artist who loves your art form!


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

When knitting an item I start to think I can't wait to finish and start something new, I am just at the toes of making myself a pair of socks so a few more rows and then I can begin yet another pair of socks!!! I'm so excited to start - and finish, and when I'm knitting these I will be thinking to finish quick and start something else!!!


----------



## Joan Strachan (Oct 4, 2011)

I think that the replies show what a lot of wonderful girls are busy, content making lovely useful creations and never bored for many years and feel good reading all your comments- aren't we so fortunate to have picked up a craft or as many of you crafts.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

LOL - I just did that last November. I had knitted a little along the way but didn't care much for it but found I needed softer more delicate items for my charity work and that has 'knitting' written all over it. My daughter helped me fall in love with knitting by telling me to get some Addi Turbo circs and that got me addicted. When I used the cheaper circular needles, I hated it so badly that I would quit but with the right needles - well, I have a new addiction.

How do you slow down and enjoy what you are doing? Happiness is an attitude you give yourself. You have to realize that the joy is in the journey, not the end result all the time. If you destroy the happy journey (the longest part) you destroy the true joy of knitting.

Stop putting pressure on yourself and time limits. When you get a project done, you get it done - not on the clock or when you thought it should be done.



Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have so many knit & crochet patterns that I know I'll never make them all. I just go at my own pace enjoying what I'm making. I do set a deadline but I don't really stick to it. Just enjoy what you're doing and don't worry about finishing at a certain time. Stressing out over when you're going to finish a project takes all the joy out of making it. Also I know when I rush making something I usually make mustakes. You'll find that time really flies when you're having fun at what you're doing.Carlyta


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

It is heartening to read all the comments by all you fine KP people. I knit at least 50% for charity and the rest for family. It's what I do now that I'm unable to work. Last night I was looking through patterns until the wee hours of the morning thinking of my next project. And I'm about through organizing my stash--some 500 skeins of yarn. I honestly didn't know I had that much but it will keep me from buying more anytime soon!


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i know exactly how you feel. As they say, slow down and smell the roses. Take comfort in the fact that you have all these lovely patterns so you will never be bored. 
i have a bookshelf full of pattern books and now i'm downloading like crazy from the internet. i also have so much yarn that if i knit or crochet 8hrs. a day 7 days a week until i die i won't use it all up. i'm 74. Cheer up. You are n ot alone.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

I feel the same about never getting through all of the things which I have planned to do (and that doesn't only apply to knitting) but I have over the years, received very gratefully and with such joy from the tools and stashes of committed crafters who have gone before me. So I now thank all of them publicly, if posthumously and hope that in its time, the stuff I have hoarded will bring pleasure to someone else when I don't need it anymore! Happy Knitting, let's just keep doing it as long as we can!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

I'm 68 and have been a knitter and crocheter most of my life. I also sell yarn and all the things that go with it, needles, hooks, patterns, etc., etc. I have a stock of X-stitch patterns, too.
I shall probably close my business in a year or two. Then I can have all the fun of using up my large stock doing even more knitting, crochet and X-stitch than I have time for now.
Don't rush, enjoy what you do. When you finish a project, take a long look at it and think 'I did that, it's good and I enjoyed it'. Remember, time is elastic as you want it to be.


----------



## lilyfreeshark (Apr 23, 2011)

I am 57 almost to my next birthday and so happy to be reaching it. Just 3 weeks ago i had a bleed from an anurysm. I am really blessed that i didn't have neurological or physiological damage. I am still doing simple projects cuz my brain flits around at times. I was so thankful to pick up my needles and hooks. Well to the point, mortality checks sure make you appreciate the wonderful things you have in life like fiber in all its forms. Good luck learning to enjoy and savor each project, I can't wait to get back to my lace ones!


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I will never be able to knit everything I would like to knit. I am 67 and will keep knitting for as long as I can. I have tons of patterns. I sometimes just sit and enjoy looking at them. I have loved catalogs (spelling?) since the age of 9. I loved going through the Christmas Sears catalog. So enjoy admiring the designs that have been made available to all of us. If we don't have the time to knit everything we like, we can relax and anticipate. Happy knitting


----------



## mskold (May 29, 2012)

Teach your child, grandchild, niece, nephew and promise to leave him or her your stash of yarms and unfinished projects. My mom is still knitt at age 88 and of the 5 daughters, 3 of yes knit right along with her. One even send her new yarns and patterns so they can talk about it on the phone every day. She the same size as mom,, so she will probably inherit all those great sweaters one day. For me, the needle arts are about keeping alive the traditional crafts of women and assuring that the next generation also does so. Strong women should celebrate their contributions to art and homemaking.


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad Lily that your anerysm was checked in time and not alot of damage was done. Hope you heal quickly. Yes facing a life and death situation makes one appreciated what we have. We both experienced that not long ago. Anways, I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

All of these comments are so interesting, aren't they? We have such a huge range of individuals with all levels of experience, all bound together (no pun intended) by a love of needle arts. I so agree, that at 60, I am enjoying the process as much as, if not more than the product. Hope that you can go there, too. Knit on!


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

great attitude. Age is a mind set, and just a number. do with it as you wish :O)


----------



## denisecarolejones (Jan 9, 2012)

heh what is this all about? I am 60 this year and have just taken early retirement. I have joined several craft groups and have a few projects up my sleeve just awaiting until the mood fits. Sometimes I knit [ I finished a stripy hoody for my grand daughter last week which used up lots of leftover yarn], I have taught myself to crochet since Christmas. so sometimes I crochet [ i am making a blanket using squares of every pattern I can find], I am making a starburst patchwork quilt, Sometimes I embroider, this week I have made a felt vase embellished with a gorgeous hank of wool I bought 30 +years ago. Last week I finished a mosaic mirror. I know that the tapestry of Ely cathedral is sat waiting me to finish it, and then there is the painting of a sunset on the fens, the canvas and brushes are bought, the photographs taken. When will I do them? when the mood takes me! A bit here a bit there. I have all the time in the world. I worked hard for 40 years and i am not going to stress about getting my projects finished. I am going to sit back and enjoy every minute.
ps I forgot the rag rug I have bought the materials for recently, [I fancied having a go at that]and then there's the Aran jacket I am going to knit for my daughter for the winter [ she lives in Maine ]


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I learned to knit long before I figured out how to crochet. Only took this old blind gal 35 years to figure out how to crochet. Knitting was easier as the stitches were where they should be--on the needles. Much harder for me to find the right hole to stick the crochet hook into. <lol>

I have so many books of projects around here and so much yarn as well as fiber for spinning that I know I will never finish. Just might take some with me. <smile>


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel because I've been there and still get frustrated from time to time because I feel that I'm not really accomplishing everything that I want to accomplish. I literally have a closet full of knitting/crochet books that I've brought over the years, as well as yarn that I will probably never get around to, in this lifetime. For that reason, I started selling bunches of books/yarn, and other things because I do not have a daughter and thought, if I died soon, where would all of this stuff go.

I say that to say that it really does help to just relax, breathe and take it one day at a time. It also helps to have other hobbies that you truly love. *I have music, computing, doing volunteer work, visiting the sick, going out with friends to lunch, etc.... so I don't have time to let knitting consume me. I used to, but at this point in my life, I don't want to be consumed by ANYTHING! period. Knitting should be enjoyable and when it becomes stressful, I put it down for a minute. But, I'll never stop knitting!

I hope this has helped a little. Just look at it as one of the many, many things that you enjoy and don't let it consume you.

P.S. I'm several years older than you!


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


I love it! ! ! !


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


Joy, you are an inspiration!

Dot


----------



## zombiesue (May 30, 2012)

You can't take them with you!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

After reading the comments of ladies ages 86 and 92 who say that they're not "going" until they use up their stashes, and finding that perhaps this is the secret to living a very long and cheerful life....I'm going out immediately to buy enough yarn to keep me busy for at least 20 more years when I'll be 97! At this moment I have a fair amount of yarn on hand, but if I get faster, it may go sooner and then I'll "go" sooner....can't let that happen.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I think most women and some men too are in the same boat. I'm that way with WOOL. I see something I like, especially through trading sites on the internet, and think YES I could make something really nice from that. Guess I'll never get through it but my grandaughters won't have to worry about buying wool for a long time. I'm in my late 60s.


----------



## quilter588 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just told hubby to put some in the coffin with me (I might need it - you never know) and the rest take over the local senior center and let the ladies have fun dividing it up


----------



## Bethwoo (May 9, 2012)

Hope you not offended by the language but I love this story "I was stressing over something I had to do next week when an oldtimer told me, "move your left foot 6 inches to the left which is yesterday and your right foot 6 inches to the right which is tomorrow. Now put the third foot in the middle for today." I promtly looked at him as if he had lost his mind. He then said, "That's right you don't have one...get your damn feet back where they belong, IN TODAY!"
yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is a gift, that's why it's called the present.  enjoy what you have today, dont miss out on today by stressing about tomorrows. *hug*


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Bethwoo--Love your canine friend. Sweet little chap, eh?


----------



## Bethwoo (May 9, 2012)

He's my baby, also has a little sister who is adorably cute


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

At 60, you have at least 20 good years left in you. Knit and live like you will have this 20 years. That means, take a walk every day, too, so that you will live longer. Peasant women who knitted for money used to walk everywhere; they could not afford to be taken by carriage. They knitted while they walked, especially small things like socks. So take a small project and hit the sidewalk, knowing that you are feeding two birds with one bird feeder: increasing your longevity and increasing your knitting time. A sense of a foreshortened future can come from traumatic experiences, such as a car wreck, childhood abuse, a divorce. If you are having a strong sense of a foreshortened future, you might want to talk to a specialist about this. 
best regards,


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I will be 74 this coming Sunday, am healthy and enjoy knitting, scrapbooking and quilting. I put my whole heart into what I am doing. I am also a member of Curves for women and have been for over 14 years. I know my life span is getting shorter but I enjoy every minute of living. I know that I will never finish everything that I want to do but I have fun trying. Just think of all the stuff I will leave for someone else to finish.


Happy Birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

yes I agree fully!!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Zie....... I was 80 yrs. old last Friday, and if you saw my stash of yarn, you would say OMG!!!! Instead of worrying and rushing, I tell my friends that I prayed to the Lord that I would live long enough to use up all the yarn.... but, ALAS, I am such a yarn-o-holic that I keep buying more! LOL Just ordered more last week and six or seven more skeins this morning!

I am currently knitting "lapghans" using up partial skeins.... kind of a Joseph's Coat of Many Colors lap afghans. They are pretty and fun....


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Beth...... now cute!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Beth...... now cute!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I too have trouble quelling my feeling of "urgency". Not because of the stash of yarns and patterns but because I set too many goals for myself. And yes, can hardly wait to try all those exciting new projects.


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm about the same age as you but I've been knitting for nearly 46 years now. Enjoy each stitch, savor each project. Will I get to make everything on my "bucket list"? Probably not..but I will enjoy each and every one that I do get to.
> 
> Life is not measured in the number of breaths we take..but the moments that take our breath away.
> 
> My new grandson was born on May 13th...about 5 weeks early...he's pretty tiny but doing well. I had knitted many things for him...except one...a blanket. His new blanket is now on my blocking tiles, a little later than I planned but hey I did get to it right?


Aw! His mom will always remember this (2012) Mother's Day! My own daughter was born on Friday, May 13th (1960) and I consider it a lucky day.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think it's just the knitting that's that way. We'll never finish all of anything we are interested in doing. If we love to travel, we'll never get to all the places we want to see. If we love to cook, we'll never try all those recipes. We'll never make all the friends we could have made or do all the things for those friends that we would like to do.

We just have to make the best use of our time here on earth and then we'll have eternity to do the things we will want to do when we get to Heaven. Won't it be just wonderful not to have clocks or calendars?!?


----------



## promisegirlfarm (Mar 17, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> Zie....... I was 80 yrs. old last Friday, and if you saw my stash of yarn, you would say OMG!!!! Instead of worrying and rushing, I tell my friends that I prayed to the Lord that I would live long enough to use up all the yarn.... but, ALAS, I am such a yarn-o-holic that I keep buying more! LOL Just ordered more last week and six or seven more skeins this morning!
> 
> I am currently knitting "lapghans" using up partial skeins.... kind of a Joseph's Coat of Many Colors lap afghans. They are pretty and fun....


My dear mother who passed away at age 100 years 5 months crocheted and gave away too-many-to-count afghans and lapghans right up to the end. It helped keep her alive!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I, too, feel the same way. I'm not in a race, but would like to accomplish much in the little time I get to be home and enjoy my hobbies. I have 3 grown kids and 3 grandkids, and would love to knit for them all. Since crocheting is quicker, I crocheted a fancy cat and the beach bear this past weekend. Now, back to the shawls! I guess I need to relax and quit stressing, too!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

quilter588 said:


> I just told hubby to put some in the coffin with me (I might need it - you never know) and the rest take over the local senior center and let the ladies have fun dividing it up


Heck, we don't know for sure what happens after we stop breathing. For all we know, you might have an eternity on your hands and will wish you had brought your whole stash!

That would be even worse than going to the dentist's office with no knitting.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

just like all the recipes we save and never ,ake. i have started donating my cook books. boohoo


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I Am 88 .. probably been kniutting and/or crocheting since I was 7 ... a longtime. I have a dozen projects and assume I'll do what I can -- I never look back and always look ahead - ahead means I have much to do. You do as well - so do! Only you can "make" yourself feel that life has great moments of much to do and hopefulloy time to do whatver ... but surely the is a great deal of time ahead - so do what you can and enjoy it all.
Sherry


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm 76 and have a stash that I have to keep going another 10 or 20 years to use up. Then again, I am so tempted by new yarn. So many interesting projects and only one pair of hands. It is inspiration to stay in good shape, eat right, etc. to be able to enjoy that knitting!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I have all of my patterns in binders. Every so often, I go through them. Sometimes, I find I am no longer interested in a pattern. The patterns get moved around according to my interest in making thing them. Unfortunately, I've found that, at times, I have 3 or 4 projects going on at a time. I guess I'll have to live to be 100!

Momma Osa


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Same boat, I sure hope it has lots of seating space...
I would have to be several gazillion years old to even come close to crocheting all the projects I want to do. I'm 60, have realized, "IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN". Oh well will do what I can.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Zie, I sort of understnd where you are coming from. I, too, find many patterns I want to knit and since I am a slow knitter and am in my 70's, how much time do I have yet? I have no idea but have decided to just knit and knit and see how it all comes out. I am a gardener and find I have the same problem there. I want to plant more and more but am able to do less and less. I tell myself to just enjoy and be thankful for what I am able to do. Life is good.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


look on the bright side, if this is all you have to "stress" about, you are lucky. Be positive woman!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

My mother was crocheting me a tablecloth from thread. She kept saying she had to get it finished. She died before she did. I would not have her stress over it at all. I have the thread, her hook, the instructions, and what she completed of the tablecloth. Someday I'll finish it...maybe!


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

The Lord gives us our hearts desires so who knows maybe we can do all kinds of knitting up in heaven and then can finally get all these projects done and just think knitting for all of eternity!!!!


----------



## wvmountain2 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm 77 & don't plan on checking out soon. I started knitting & crocheting when my grandmother taught me, along with sewing [she was a seamstress] at age 11. Learn to take one day at a time, enjoy the knitting or crochetting as they come & plan on living to be over 100 [or even forever] & getting them done. Several ladies in my congregation is in their 90's or over 100, very good minds & very active. That is the secret to it all. Keep your mind active as well as your body. I have osteoarthritis, rhuematoid arthritis & fibromyalgia. Never give up. Do something everyday, even if it is wrong.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

How true! I took my knitting to the eye clinic before I had my cataract surgery. My ophthalmologist looked perplexed and wondered how I could see to knit. My daughter-in-law told her that I "touch knit"........... which is true. I am a continental style knitter and I can feel the stitches on you left needle so it is easy to insert the right needle into the correct stitch!!!

MaryAnn


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Today, someone who is young will go home...lots of plans will never come to fruition...

Don't think about what you can't finish, think about what you can start, then enjoy doing it. Unless you know something we don't, 60 is not the expiration age on anyone's life. If it is, I'm in big trouble...and overdue to expire.

Enjoy your golden years instead of running a race with time...grab time by the hand and make it your friend.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

You said it! I like the way you think.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Well it's kinda like this, every time I get close to the end of my stash (well, to where someone else would think it's managable, but to me I am panicking because I am out of yarn!!!) then I come across some more that I need to have...it's a never ending circle. I have talked to my hubby and when my time comes...don't give my yarn to a good will store, find someone who is starting out and give them my yarn, my needles, patterns and all the goodies so they can put my stuff to good use. Kind of like keeping my knitting and crocheting as a living legacy instead of a dying art. This way I don't have to worry about what happens or that I will never finish what I wanted to. In reality, do those that pass over ever accomplish everything they wanted to before they went? Of course not. There is nobody that has said, nope, go back and tell our creator that I am not finished and therefore I am not leaving yet. They go and find whatever is waiting on the other side and leave the things that they didn't do for the ones left behind. =)


----------



## New to me (Jun 4, 2012)

hi Zie - just read your message & I signed up so I could reply to you (I've been reading & enjoying everyone here for about a year!http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=85778# Thank you all for you wonder insights, kindness, & wonderful sense(s) of humor!. Back to you Zie - I'm new at knitting/crocheting & have gone overboard with all the "stash" I bought - I know I can never finish every thing I want to do in this lifetime, but I'm sure going to have fun & take my time doing it. Joy & Irma Dee have the right idea, sure hope you follow their suggestion, I'm sure going to......hugs, New to me


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I know what you i'm on the wrong side of 60and since joining kp and ravelry I have even more beautiful patterns and so little time.


More patterns and more yarn, more knittting obsessions (socks, baby things, dish/washcloths, shawls) and teddy bears are on the horizon. Plus I'm wanting to bead and paint.
My estimation is that in order to get done what I would like to get done, I have to live to 167. Longer in fact since I will probably be adding to my "bucket list" right along.
But I got over being upset about what can't be and enjoy what is.
Relax and enjoy creating and celebrate each accomplishment (and tuck the UFOs at the back of the closet).
My yarn heir can deal with the leftovers.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Just relax and and enjoy what your working on right now one stitch at a time. :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


Well Bless your Heart, and I am with ya on this one


----------



## Johann (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, my! If I live long enough to make all the patterns I have in my file cabinet, I'll be 250 years old before I complete them all!! Guess they will either be handed down to someone else in the family or make good fire-starting paper!! Happy crafting everyone!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Jean Keith said:


> I just turned 72 and have had my 2nd heart attack and can see the handwriting on the wall but I'm more than OK with it. I will enjoy whatever that comes my way and know that my stash and whatever patterns I have will be used and enjoyed by possibly some of you folks. I have told my daughter that I want my stash/patterns to be shipped to you*. Don't hold your breath because the women in my family have skidded in the end of life in their late 90's.
> 
> *So it'll pay you handsomely to get acquainted with me.
> This is such a dirty trick, isn't it? Just me.


I love your sense of humor!!! I have a large stash, but not sure I will finish it before the end. I think it would be fun to know you anyway!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

ruth Roxanne said:


> Jean Keith said:
> 
> 
> > I just turned 72 and have had my 2nd heart attack and can see the handwriting on the wall but I'm more than OK with it. I will enjoy whatever that comes my way and know that my stash and whatever patterns I have will be used and enjoyed by possibly some of you folks. I have told my daughter that I want my stash/patterns to be shipped to you*. Don't hold your breath because the women in my family have skidded in the end of life in their late 90's.
> ...


*sitting here laughing my head off....Jean you are absolutely wonderful! I love your sense of humor =) We are all going to live long enough to terrorize this new younger generation by tying them up in yarn knots until they behave!!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I took a completely different approach to the whole matter of aging and dwindling possibilities -- and I wrote about it here: http://tinyurl.com/6q2lv77


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


Slow down. You won't knit it all, so don't stress over it. Please I suffer from Stash Beyond Life Expectancy and it doesn't bother me, and I'm 62 <G>.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This will be a fun thread to go back and read all the way through.... All I can say is that we collect as something strikes our fancy..... It gives us pleasuree at the time. Time passes, we change, styles change, life changes,,,, so we buy something new that strikes our fancy... Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I know there will be a lot left behind and I hope some of it will speak to someone else's fancy. My girls aren't terribly into yarn, NOW.... Maybe it will all end up on here for sale.... In the meantime, I'm going to enjoy it, do waht stikes my fancy on any given day and just keep telling myself how well insulated ny walls!!


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

A very good article you wrote by the person from Knitry.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Nanimal said:


> Today, someone who is young will go home...lots of plans will never come to fruition...
> 
> Don't think about what you can't finish, think about what you can start, then enjoy doing it. Unless you know something we don't, 60 is not the expiration age on anyone's life. If it is, I'm in big trouble...and overdue to expire.
> 
> Enjoy your golden years instead of running a race with time...grab time by the hand and make it your friend.


Thank you! You are very wise!


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm only 75 and in the same boat. If I live to 101, I'll never use up that stash of mine, sooooo I have arranged to have my stash at my memorial service. I'll gift all my friends when I no longer knit and have fun knitting while I can. Enjoy every stitch and live!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

dalex1945 said:


> Relax. Take a deep, deep breath. And, enjoy whatever you are knitting and/or crocheting. I, too, have collected more patterns than I will ever have the time to knit or crochet. Just take them as they come, and enjoy. Don't worry about finishing everything you have in the pipeline. Just enjoy whatever you are doing today, and don't worry about what tomorrow will bring. Tomorrow will take care of itself.


I fully agree with this...... I'd have to live at least one more lifetime to accomplish the patterns that I have collected & each day at least one NEW one comes up on this wonderful Forum....
I'm 77+ and I've only been Knitting about 1 1/2 years.....
I sure wish I had kept with it when i first picked up needles, way back in 1962 or 1963........ I was Crocheting, but I love Knitting so much more.... I relax when I'm knitting...... I used to relax when crocheting many years ago.... but now Knitting is my thing.....


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I know I am going to repeat what some others have said. I knit strictly for relaxation and pleasure. When I look at my collection of patterns and yarn I would probably need another life time to get through it all. I keep adding all the time and enjoying my projects and yarns. It like something I read once "he who dies with the most yarn wins", I prefer to live with the most yarn.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Join the club. Our stash of yarn and patterns will probably outlive all of us. Just enjoy the process of creating new things and learning something new while you are at it. As long as I'm learning something new each day, it's a good life. People are living much longer than ever, so age 60 really is a new 40's. Years ago few people lived to
100. Now, most people know someone who is over 100 years old and it's not so surprising. If you are happy, you'll live longer. So, just slow down, enjoy your knitting and live to 100+ in peace and happiness. Patricia


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

Zie, I hear you! Here's a perspective that's been helpful to me. I used to think of knitting as a luxurious pleasure that I could only do when all work was done, or "important" things completed. Then, I'd knit at the end of the day and feel pressured to get it done.
Now, knitting is still a luxurious pleasure, and I do it whenever I want. ( Do you, like I, have times when your fingers are just craving a good knit?) The important things will still be there, and I might deal with them better if I've just had the relaxation and joy of knitting. 
I'm too old and wise not to incorporate the things I love right into any point of my day. That's how we end up smiling and serene instead of miserable.
Don't fit knitting into your life, fit life around your knitting!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I just take it with me where ever I go. I knit at school staff meetings, doctor's waiting rooms, car rides (I am not driving), and concerts, just to name a few; any where I can get in a few rows. I like it, I don't apologize for it, I attract little children to watch, and you would be amazed how relaxing it is while I am producing! I just don't worry about it. (I am in my late 50's)


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


We'll all be coming to your 100th birthday bash then.....you'll be around forever if you plan on using it all before you go!! :lol: :lol: just like the rest of us with our huge stashes!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

I've been a knitter 64 years...but have sewn 61 years. I couldn't help but laugh when I read your blog that if whoever dies 1st..you or your good friend, then the other gets the yarn, patterns, etc. I too have an agreement with my good, next door neighbor. She's also a seamstress & I've "laughingly" told her if I die 1st, it's in my will that she gets all my sewing goodies..thread, patterns, etc. She, likewise says I get her treasures. Aren't good girlfriends the VERY best!


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Zie, amazing how similar something can feel. I am 65 yrs old and have always enjoyed crocheting. I learned to knit in high school but never liked it until about 4 years ago when I started out knitting socks and was so proud when I mastered the technique. I then got "stuck knitting". I am now mostly into fine lace knitting, sometimes with beading. I have at times gotten quite frustrated with stitches or patterns but I eventually learned that I do not actually knit for the end result, although of course that is why I THINK I knit. I do it for the process, which to me feels so exciting. It is a true adventure, often shrouded in mystery as to how the pattern develops. This little switch in perspective or thinking about my activity was tremendously helpful to me, specially when I had to unravel and re-do. I now truly enjoy the process, watching my piece grow, watching the lace develop and take shape. And then, when the end product finally happens, it's like a little celebration. Next day ... move on to another great adventure.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I am 51, I have picked up knitting after 16 years of not touching a needle. I love KP it has inspired me to try new things. (enterlac, lace shawls) I have frogged a bunch but when I do finish a project (blocking included now) I know that it will be loved and appreciated by the person I gave it to as much as I loved making it.
> 
> I tell everyone that gets the gifts that prayers are knitted in just for them.


I'm 51 too, and I just checked, my birthday is 11 days before yours! Now when it gets close to our birthdays, we'll have to make a small birthday project together! hahahah just kidding, no pressure. I also like to pray for the person who will receive my knitted treasures while I'm working on it. I feel like it's something I can do in some small way.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Well tell yourself that you have time. I am 52 and trust me when I said I have two boxes, not yet unpacked, full of crochet patterns, several boxes of yarn for crocheting, knitting and knitting machine yarn. 
I also have several boxes of fabric for quilts that I want to make.

I do have the tendency to crochet, knit or even sew/quilt with the tv on, looking up every now and then if something in the show i'm watching has something interesting. I also get up a lot (I iron all the seams when I sew-quilt as well as serge the ends.)

I have several doll dresses that still need finishing with beads, lace, etc. I also have several afghans going, and quilts, some that just need the hand stitching, others needed sewn, fabric cut for new quilts. LOL.

So just take the time, and breathe.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Zie said:


> I've been crocheting for over 41 years. I finally challenged myself to put down the hooks and pick up needles. I've never had any problems learning to knit it was all the directions were written differently that really frustrated me. Now four years later I can say Im a good knitter and can read patterns pretty well, but here is where the problem comesI love finding patterns that I want to knit but Im 60 and feel like Ill never get all these projects done in my lifetime so I race through each piece like tomorrow will never come so I can start the next project. Im feeling stressed trying to make each pattern I've collected. How do I turn the race down to an enjoyable pace?


Zie, I am 71 and I also had these feelings and a large stash of quilting, crochet. knitting, and counted cross stitch, scrap-booking etc. I am also a list maker. So I got a small spiral notebook and made a list of unfinished projects, future projects and prioritized them. This way I know I will make the most important ones. It worked for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You don't have to make all the patterns you collected, just the ones you are most interested in, currently. You'll be surprised how in a few years you will look at half those patterns and think, "Why did I ever want to make that?" Your tastes and interests will change. The same thing will happen with some of the yarn you have bought and stashed. You may never actually want to knit it. This is why we have stash sales.

I think people who print out every pattern they currently like are going to be wasting a whole lot of paper and ink...


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> You don't have to make all the patterns you collected, just the ones you are most interested in, currently. You'll be surprised how in a few years you will look at half those patterns and think, "Why did I ever want to make that?" Your tastes and interests will change. The same thing will happen with some of the yarn you have bought and stashed. You may never actually want to knit it. This is why we have stash sales.
> 
> I think people who print out every pattern they currently like are going to be wasting a whole lot of paper and ink...


I agree! I've started downloading instead of printing. I find that by the time I'm ready to start a new project, I don't want any of the patterns I've collected, and then.... the yarn I already have doesn't work with the pattern so I end up having to buy yarn anyway!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I have decided to go through my thousands of patterns that I have printed off. I have gone through reams of paper and ink. I am going to keep the ones I really want to do and give away the rest. Some will just end up in the shredder. I am on the back side of 60 and come Friday I will be on the front side of 70.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I think everyone feels that way...But knitting is supposed to be pleasant, so just relax and enjoy the process.

You don't want to burn out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, I told my two daughters to just throw my crafts on top of me in the casket and I will and work on them in the next life!

My husband has said he wants "traveler's checks" in one of his pockets for wherever he is going after death!

Since 70 is looking very near, there isn't anyway I will finish the hoard of crafts so some days, I just look through the books, yarn, crochet thread, fabric and wish they were finished!


----------



## emmapeel (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I agree, I am 77 yrs old, and not going til my huge stash is all knitted!

I just learned knitting a few years ago, before that I did crochet and embroidery. And making quilts.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

IM ALSO IN YOU AGE GROUP. I SURE I WILL NEVER GET TO ALL THE PATTERNS I HAVE COLLECTED, BUT IT IS SO MUCH FUN. WHO KNOWS WHICH PATTERN WILL BE THE LUCKY ONE. LOL!!!! JUST ENJOY THE MOMENT AND GO WITH IT.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I know what you i'm on the wrong side of 60and since joining kp and ravelry I have even more beautiful patterns and so little time.


What's this 'wrong side of 60' stuff? There's no such place.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think us knitters will ever knit everything we want. There are always new ideas and books out.

Don't make it a race. Just enjoy what you are knitting. Stop, make yourself a cup of tea, read the paper, then do a bit more knitting. That is what I do. I know I will never knit everything.

I have decided to knit up all the wool I have for a year without buying any new wool. That limits me to the number of items I can knit. I have just found the right pattern for some wool I have but don't want to do stocking stitch. So I got onto You Tube and found a simple but stunning stitch called "Bee Stitch". I am going to knit a swatch and see if it works.

Rosenz


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I learned to crochet over 40 years ago but only learned to knit 3 years ago. I keep collecting more and more pattens and keep buying more and more yarn. But, like several of the others have said, I'm not going anywhere until my stash is knitted up!!!  Just take your time and don't sweat it. Enjoy the relaxation that comes with knitting and don't worry about not getting around to knitting all the patterns you've collected.


----------



## Rosieglow (Jun 5, 2012)

It is a well known fact that when you get older the more activity and brainwork you do, the better it is for you. In my 70s I have just taken up knitting again, after many years, and also patchwork, quilting and Zumba! Can I do them all well? I'm still learning. Will I finish all my projects? Does it matter? Its the fun and enjoyment you get, and the friendships you make on the way, that makes it all worthwhile.
Good luck and keep knitting!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Rosieglow said:


> It is a well known fact that when you get older the more activity and brainwork you do, the better it is for you. In my 70s I have just taken up knitting again, after many years, and also patchwork, quilting and Zumba! Can I do them all well? I'm still learning. Will I finish all my projects? Does it matter? Its the fun and enjoyment you get, and the friendships you make on the way, that makes it all worthwhile.
> Good luck and keep knitting!


Good for you.
I taught someone to crochet about two years ago. She was over 70 then and has thoroughly enjoyed her new skill.


----------



## debegar (Feb 8, 2011)

Join the club, smile. I am 56 and keep collecting patterns and magazines etc. of knitting patterns. Alot of us knitters have 2 or 3 projects going at one time, but NOT to hurry thru them. Only because they are different TYPES of projects. I have A CAR Project - for when you have to wait somewhere, such as at the dentist, when your husband goes into look at tools for an hour, etc. AN ADVENTURE Project - one that makes you count stitches, learn a new method, etc. - a project that gets you excited and takes concentration. Then the 3rd project type is my NO BRAINER, time to relax project, where you just knit and don't have to think too hard, almost automatic knitting.Such as a knitted dishcloth on the diagonal. This way we can feed our knitting obsession and also feel like we are getting alot accomplished. You might take photos of your finished projects and tack to your wall so youcan see that you've got quite alot done already & feel pleased with yourself.
Also try smaller projects such as toys, for homeless shelters, fire department, etc. for charity.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

i promised my GN a couple of summer dresses a knitted kimono some leggings and a shrug!! as she only 2 i didnt think it woud take long to do how wrong was i...i had terrible trouble with the dress pattern...but i felt i just had to get it done as quickly as possible i was making stupid mistakes as i was rushing and wasnt enjoying the process at all!!! now its all done im enjoying knitting when i want to not because i have to and im back in a relaxed state of mind


----------



## debegar (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats great, We all get those days when we get overwelmed and our brains just go 100 miles per hour.
I love your fairy photo, beautiful.


----------



## helenruston (Mar 28, 2012)

My Aunty Joyce is 101 and has just given up knitting. she felt sad about this but I promised I'd take it up again. ( I havent knitted much since my 4th baby was born, 26 years ago) but I've finished the jersey I had on the go then ( felt SO good, and my Dad was so pleased) and am plowing through my Stash . . . and people keep giving me more, so its all good. I'm only 56 now so I reckon I'm good for another 50 years !! hats, skarves and slippers are what I do mostly. But I crochet, embroider, weave flax, and paint too . . . . and then there is the garden , 6 children , a full time job, and all !


----------



## granny13 (Jun 5, 2012)

I started knitting almost 9 years ago when I was 70. Learned from the computer. I love making socks and hats. My mother showed me how to crochet before I started school. She could look at a doily and copy it. She didn't know what the stitches were called.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

debegar said:


> Thats great, We all get those days when we get overwelmed and our brains just go 100 miles per hour.
> I love your fairy photo, beautiful.


thank you another favourite of mine...the other is buttons lol


----------



## jackie ford (Apr 23, 2012)

Be careful, Zie. I knitted like mad to get a navy cardigan finished for my daughter who had just started training in radiography. Got knitter's thumb and didn't quite finish it. That was nearly 25 years ago and haven't been able to knit since.


----------



## helenruston (Mar 28, 2012)

Go Granny !!
there are so many neat things to learn and discover !!
Good for you !


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I am 60 and in such a bad place, that I'm not an insperation to anyone ! But I have read everyone of your comments on these 17 pages and it gave me courage to struggle for life ! I have plenty of yarn, needles, hooks paterns and all of you,-wonderful people here on 'KP' for inspiration ! God bless you all and stay alive, please !


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I realized this morning that if I was to get every pattern that I have downloaded, bought or was given done, I would have to crochet or knit 24 hrs a day 7 days a week. I know that that is not going to happen so I have taken the stress off myself and am going to enjoy the items I do get done and hope that someone else will enjoy my patterns when I am gone.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Glad to see you back Jessica-Jean.


Jessica-Jean said:


> So far as I know, knitting/crocheting/whatever is not a race. Overdoing it is to be avoided in crafts as in most other things.


----------



## kaya (Oct 4, 2011)

I know how you feel, I am your age and I am just learning how to knit and I am just starting the basics and I see alot of the things other ladies and men are making on this site and I am at an awe with all the beautiful things they make and I want to learn it all. But I do this to relax not to stress myself I have enough stress with other things going on in my life. So what I am trying to say is that you should slow down an relax with the knitting and enjoy what you have accomplish. And from what I read you have learned alot already. So just enjoy. God Bless You


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Helgajr1 said:


> I learned to knit as a child about 6 years old ,I am now 70 ..the last few years I had stopped knitting by hand and used my machine when I wanted to knit something ..I just recently started knitting again with 2 or 4 needle .after I found this web site and I found it to be very satisfying and relaxing ...yes I have a long list of things I might want to do and yes I might not live long enough to get all done but I am enjoying every stitch right now and when I am in a hurry for a scarf or some new hats for the grandkids ,I will use my machine ..so I would say ,don't stress yourself out trying to get it all done <smile>


I've considered a knitting machine but the directions seem to turn me off. Is it as difficult as it looks to me??


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

To Helgajr1 ~ I LOVE your avatar ( at least, I Think that's what it's called ). I stopped when I saw that and laughed outloud!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

trudes, I love the idea of having your stash at your memorial service and giving it away to friends. Very sweet.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

I also love the idea of handing stash out at service my stash drives my daughter crazy so I told her I was leaving it to her in my will


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Let's hope by now that Zie has seen the humorous side of getting older and just gets on with enjoying life.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So far as I know, knitting/crocheting/whatever is not a race. Overdoing it is to be avoided in crafts as in most other things.


It so nice to see you back. We all missed you Jessica. You gave very sound advice as always. Stay well.
Hugs, DeeDee


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Fialka,don't give up,hang in there with the rest of us. Enjoy your knitting and maybe you can find a charity to knit for. Baby hats,chemo caps,lap robes. The recipients will consider you an inspiration I feel sure.


----------



## lindaree (Aug 30, 2011)

Bless your heart...don't put such pressure on yourself. Enjoy the projects and know that you don't have to knit every pattern you have collected. I'll be 71 in a couple of months, and I don't ever expect to knit all of mine. In fact, When I go through them, I sometimes find that I no longer want to knit some of them, and I give them to my knitting friends, who probably give them to their knitting friends....and the beat goes on! I love my knitting, but I also love photography and hand embroidery and gardening, and swimming. Just relax and enjoy the moment. The photo I am including is one I took in Fort Bragg CA last summer.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

When I started knitting 6 years ago, I printed dozens of free patterns -- they were stashed everywhere and very disorganized. When I put them all in a binder, I was quite embarrassed to find that I had printed some patterns more than once. Periodically, I go through the binder and weed out the patterns I no longer find interesting. That helps to quiet the panicky feeling I get. My stash is almost unmanageable, but out of sight, out of mind. I remind myself that knitting is supposed to be fun, not stressful.


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

It's reassuring to hear others grapple with this notion - that there's some unrealistic expectations about how much we can do... even from ourselves.

I found it funny that some patterns which had looked so tempting at first actually faded in appeal after a while. Don't know if you find that or not. Can happen w/ yarn choices or colors too. We do change, now and then. Also sometimes things look better than they are. 

So I took another approach: I assume I won't do ALL of them. I've got freedom then to pick and chose the top 10 for my "next" projects. It's like Ravelry, where you can pick all these favorites, but only a few make it to your queue. 
It's like having a library to read from, and keeps it exciting and fresh.

A friend of mine lets the colors call to her. If you're in a mood to work in green, do it! Pink? Fine! Some other color? indulge it! My only rule is to make sure it's right for the recipient. 

The ideas about a knitter's will, for their yarn, is a great idea. Or else fund raise with it, to donate somewhere. If you can, maybe the joy of giving some to younger knitters (in your day to day world) can spread the blessing. It's wise to be sure not to overlook wistful family who might want to learn from you. I just inherited some 90-yr old buttons from a friend. I feel SO blessed! I know WHAT to do, just not how yet. That will come to me.

Have fun! Don't let perfectionism steal your joy & fun away. This isn't about being perfect. It's about everything else good in the yarn sports.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Rowena: I see you live in New Zealand. My favorite Aulnt Julie had lived & traveled literally all over the world....South America over 30 years...Indonesia...my uncle was the manager of various mines, thus the need to travel & live various places. I once asked her "Aunt Julie, where's your most favorite place on earth?" Her reply was a definite "New Zealand!". Upon my 1st visit to N.Z. I heartily agreed with her!

Georgiesmom


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

cablenut said:


> It's reassuring to hear others grapple with this notion - that there's some unrealistic expectations about how much we can do... even from ourselves.
> 
> I found it funny that some patterns which had looked so tempting at first actually faded in appeal after a while. Don't know if you find that or not. Can happen w/ yarn choices or colors too. We do change, now and then. Also sometimes things look better than they are.
> 
> ...


A list of 10 is good but I suggest that a list of three is better. I previously belonged to group called Toastmasters (people who are leaning to give speeches). It was recommended when delivering a speech and trying to make a point that you focus on three points. Since then I have found this concept very helpful when I'm trying to convince someone of my point of view to narrow it down to three points. I have also noted that many good speeches use this technique.

I have decided to focus my "to do" list to 3 projects. It would be easy to imagine completing this task, I will be overjoyed to now picture only 3 projects and not 300. And most of all it will be fun.

So here is my list:

1. Complete the scarecrow family (designed by Jean Greenhowe) Grandma, Sony, Suzy and the baby.

2. Complete a class I registered for on-line at Craftsy by Susan Anderson.

3. Make knitted flowers

I will focus on this group and not be distracted by all the others calling me. Who will join me on this journey????


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

I am nearly 75 and knit and sew most of my spare time. I have a stash of yarns and needles, patterns in abundance, but the way Ilook at is that I will knit what I want and when I die someone else will get my stash and enjoy just as much as I do. I guess my stash will go to a charity shop as my family are not knitters, and my friends are around the same age as me and with the same hoard.


----------



## wiffy (May 2, 2012)

I seem to feel that everything I start I must hurry and get it finished instead of taking my time and relaxing. Do you think its an age thing, I am 65 years old (young)


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it is more of an attitude thing than an age thing. I think there are many of us who have been so busy (and so good at multi-tasking) that we think we must always be busy accomplishing something. Try to give yourself permission to relax a bit. Remind yourself of the joy in the journey, not just in reaching the destination. When you are working on a project perhaps you can focus on the recipient and send good thoughts to that person or enjoy memories of time spent with that person (Even if it's for yourself). I think most of us need to be reminded of this once in a while. Enjoy each day for yourself.


----------



## wiffy (May 2, 2012)

I have had a knitting machine for many many years but I still prefer to knit by hand I get more satisfaction out of knitting this way.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. I am a sewer as well as knitter. I have so much stuff I would like to make but probably will run of out of time. So I just choose what I really would like to accomplish and just plod along. I am 71 and I wish that I knew many years ago what I know now.

Don't stress


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I know just how you feel. I have so many things I would like to make sewing and knitting. I have a huge stash of material that was given to me but I will never use it in my lifetime. I am 71 and wish I knew that I know now. But also I am into too many things.

My thoughts are to do what I really would like to and just plod along regardless. Mind you I did have to work for years when we came to Australia so I didn't have much time then.

Relax enjoy what you choose to do.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


My sentiments exactly!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Fialka said:


> I am 60 and in such a bad place, that I'm not an insperation to anyone ! But I have read everyone of your comments on these 17 pages and it gave me courage to struggle for life ! I have plenty of yarn, needles, hooks paterns and all of you,-wonderful people here on 'KP' for inspiration ! God bless you all and stay alive, please !


It is my prayer for you that you continue to draw strength from God and the people here on 'KP'. there is so much to be grateful for each day. This is such a place of inspiration and encouragement. May God continue to bless you each day, and here is a hug from me to you. Happy knitting.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

B.THETFORD said:


> I am nearly 75 and knit and sew most of my spare time. I have a stash of yarns and needles, patterns in abundance, but the way Ilook at is that I will knit what I want and when I die someone else will get my stash and enjoy just as much as I do. I guess my stash will go to a charity shop as my family are not knitters, and my friends are around the same age as me and with the same hoard.


You bet..I'm 75 and feel the same way. I'm not worried what happens to my stash and all my needles and all my quilting stash I'm sure my daughters will find something to do with them. But I just bought a spinning wheel! I was spinning on a spindle and decided to try the wheel. My LYS has classes which I will attend.....and guess what!!! they are all age groups and some are older than me and here I thought I was too old to buy a spinning wheel....silly me. :roll:


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

WaTUsi74 said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > I learned to knit as a child about 6 years old ,I am now 70 ..the last few years I had stopped knitting by hand and used my machine when I wanted to knit something ..I just recently started knitting again with 2 or 4 needle .after I found this web site and I found it to be very satisfying and relaxing ...yes I have a long list of things I might want to do and yes I might not live long enough to get all done but I am enjoying every stitch right now and when I am in a hurry for a scarf or some new hats for the grandkids ,I will use my machine ..so I would say ,don't stress yourself out trying to get it all done <smile>
> ...


Depends on the machine. I have a double-bed Singer that I bought in a UK charity shop for £15 about 12 years ago. It's not a punchcard machine and it doesn't make tea and toast but the instructions are clear and it's easy to use. It can do fairisle and some fancy stitches, including various ribs. I've found it great (and easy) for circular knitting.
I don't know what's on the market these days but you might be happier with a more basic machine like mine than one that does all kind of things that you may never use.
How about checking out the used-machine ads for an older one in good condition? A double-bed one would be the most useful but even a single bed would probably do a lot of what you want to do.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

wiffy said:


> I seem to feel that everything I start I must hurry and get it finished instead of taking my time and relaxing. Do you think its an age thing, I am 65 years old (young)


What is it, I thought once I retired I would have more time. The opposite happened. I can't seem to find the time to just relax and enjoy the moment.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

AWPACKY: I saw your beautiful scarecrow family and immediately ordered the pattern book. Ah! yes, another project but my great grandchildren will love them.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Well say a few prayers and make yourself slow down!!! Just realize that you cant get them all done.


----------



## marciashrestha (Feb 25, 2011)

when you find out let me know i am 69 and have the same problem but i cannot or will not stop looking at new patterns and coping them from thre web i go thru 2 sets of ink jets a month and cannot find the space to store all the patterns and it cuts way down on the time i should spend knitting i live alone and this group makes me feelo like i have lots of friends your the greatest


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

marciashrestha said:


> when you find out let me know i am 69 and have the same problem but i cannot or will not stop looking at new patterns and coping them from thre web i go thru 2 sets of ink jets a month and cannot find the space to store all the patterns and it cuts way down on the time i should spend knitting i live alone and this group makes me feelo like i have lots of friends your the greatest


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

marciashrestha said:


> when you find out let me know i am 69 and have the same problem but i cannot or will not stop looking at new patterns and coping them from thre web i go thru 2 sets of ink jets a month and cannot find the space to store all the patterns and it cuts way down on the time i should spend knitting i live alone and this group makes me feelo like i have lots of friends your the greatest


You have one year on me. Lets enjoy what we enjoy. I've known lots of people who seemed to have aged faster than me. In virtually all cases they have no 'crafty' pursuits. Finding patterns on the net, whether you end up knitting them or not, definitely benefits your brain activity and beats just soaking up TV soaps.
Long live knitters and crocheters everywhere. We are a 'crafty' lot.


----------



## wiffy (May 2, 2012)

What about starting a Swap Shop with patterns. This way we would never need to buy a pattern again. As long as people took good care of them and didn't write on them. That is one of my pet hates.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Girl, you could live to be a hundred! Slow down, enjoy life. Breathe.
Have a cup of tea, or iced tea and a cookie each day just to say, I am worth enjoying my life without and strife.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

DenzelsMa said:


> marciashrestha said:
> 
> 
> > when you find out let me know i am 69 and have the same problem but i cannot or will not stop looking at new patterns and coping them from thre web i go thru 2 sets of ink jets a month and cannot find the space to store all the patterns and it cuts way down on the time i should spend knitting i live alone and this group makes me feelo like i have lots of friends your the greatest
> ...


Experts are now saying that doing crafts such as knitting and crochet also help with memory as we get older. This is good news to me as I am close to entering another decade.


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

At age 77 I now find that the more simple patterns appeal to me the most since they do not rrequire as much concentration. I'm usually watching TV as I knit or crochet. At one point, I had a huge stash of "special" afghans, so I had a lottery for my grandchildren. When their name was picked, they could pick out their favorite afghan. Now I mostly devote my time to making items
for the hospital, Project Linus and chemo patients. 
Since some of the yarn is donated, I am becoming 
very creative in mixing different weights of yarn to come
up with the right weight. Once I get this stash used up,
I hope to be back to the worsted weight.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I always look at knitting as my hobby that I can spend time and money on. When people play golf, buy a fancy car or boat, get expensive clothes etc. they are choosing to spend money on those things. I do not feel guilty about my expenses so I leisurely knit whatever I want and for whom I want. I do have an agreement with my very good friend. If I die before her, she gets all my yarn, patterns and supplies and if she goes before me, I get all her stuff. That way, I relax and enjoy knowing that someone will continue after I have gone. So enjoy the moment.


Can I identify with you Knitnanny!

As you can see from my "name", I have several hobbies that take up lots of my time. I've transitioned to knitting primarily so I can go out to the field with my husband when he flies radio-controlled airplanes and enjoy having something to do instead of just sitting there watching. "The guys" out at the field now call me the Air Boss and always sit with me and socialize when they aren't flying. What an ego boost for me.

That's why the project I most often take with me is socks. No, no, no, no lace project or something that requires concentration!

Because of the transition, my obscenely large fabric stash has enlarged to add a yarn stash. I'm 72 and I confess, I have way too much yarn and too many books to knit and read before I die. But my best friend, Judy, (she's even older than I am) will take care of that if I go first. If not, my husband or my kids will give it all to the Habitat for Humanity store. See, got it all planned.

I never want to run out of "the next project". That's what keeps me eager for the next day.

Denise


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

PauletteB. said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> > marciashrestha said:
> ...


Oh, so the experts have finally figured out what we've all known for ages. How come their thinking is so far behind that of us amateurs?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh marcia! How sweet! I love this group too! I am disabled and do a lot of knitting, crocheting and sewing. It makes me feel useful and needed.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Irma dee said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.
> ...


You go, Girls!! :thumbup:


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i wonder how much the experts were paid to find out that doing crafts etc keeps the brain going when they just had to speak to one of us


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

phylled1 said:


> i wonder how much the experts were paid to find out that doing crafts etc keeps the brain going when they just had to speak to one of us


Clearly a case of 'Them that does and them that just talks'. Experts, what do they know and what exactly are they supposed to be expert at?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Having interests keeps you thinking and doing. Anything that makes you think is good. As far as the experts go, I doubt they they are knitting, crocheting, quilting, scrapbooking or doing puzzles or anything that keeps your mind active. They are too busy being experts. Even being on Knitting Paradise makes you think. Right??????


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Having interests keeps you thinking and doing. Anything that makes you think is good. As far as the experts go, I doubt they they are knitting, crocheting, quilting, scrapbooking or doing puzzles or anything that keeps your mind active. They are too busy being experts. Even being on Knitting Paradise makes you think. Right??????


Grandma Jo, I agree with you! ! ! !

Before I made Sam and others in the scarecrow family, I was making baby blankets. Just straight crochet-----not much thinking required but when I did the scarecrows, I had to read every word and sometime many times over. Sometimes I would rip it out, read and knit again.

I am taking a class at Craftsy.com with Susan B. Anderdson. I am making an elephant. I have ripped it out 4 times. I have never used double pointed needles to knit in the round. I am finding it very diffiuclt. I played the video and found I was making several error. I will try again tonight. Besides the double pointed needle, I am learning about a yarn needle. It is all very interesting. However, I am wondering if it is worth all this time.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

awpacky said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > Having interests keeps you thinking and doing. Anything that makes you think is good. As far as the experts go, I doubt they they are knitting, crocheting, quilting, scrapbooking or doing puzzles or anything that keeps your mind active. They are too busy being experts. Even being on Knitting Paradise makes you think. Right??????
> ...


Double pointed needles are not that bad once you get on to them. I learned to knit many years ago and used them way back then. When you first start, it is awkward because of all the points. Just practice with them and make sure to tighten your first stitch on the next needle so you don't get laddering. I always move the needle with the first stitch very close to the needle I'm leaving and pull tighter. It is more frustrating to start with them. After you knit a little ways it becomes easier. Don't give up!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Having interests keeps you thinking and doing. Anything that makes you think is good. As far as the experts go, I doubt they they are knitting, crocheting, quilting, scrapbooking or doing puzzles or anything that keeps your mind active. They are too busy being experts. Even being on Knitting Paradise makes you think. Right??????


Right!!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

I once heard that an "expert" spends all his/her time learning more and more about less and less until ultimately, they know all there is to know about nothing!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> awpacky said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma Jo said:
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I started again, I think I will get it this time. There is a video and that is very helpful.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

awpacky said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > awpacky said:
> ...


Your little guys are awfully cute. I started Sam but got sidetracted. Just finished my first Teddy Bear. She was kind of a challenge. Just got the last arm sewed on a little while ago. She is kind of cute.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

tryalot said:


> I once heard that an "expert" spends all his/her time learning more and more about less and less until ultimately, they know all there is to know about nothing!!!
> :thumbup:


Absotively correct!!
(from one uprooted Brit to another)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## wiffy (May 2, 2012)

Just because you don't like cats can mean that you are allergic to their fur as I am. I like them just don't like their fur.


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > So far as I know, knitting/crocheting/whatever is not a race. Overdoing it is to be avoided in crafts as in most other things.
> ...


I think you have less time when you retire because you have a relaxed routine. My friends told me this and now that I'm retired I find it's so. I wish I'd set aside an hour a day to do projects. I corrected papers for my class..all of them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > I always look at knitting as my hobby that I can spend time and money on. When people play golf, buy a fancy car or boat, get expensive clothes etc. they are choosing to spend money on those things. I do not feel guilty about my expenses so I leisurely knit whatever I want and for whom I want. I do have an agreement with my very good friend. If I die before her, she gets all my yarn, patterns and supplies and if she goes before me, I get all her stuff. That way, I relax and enjoy knowing that someone will continue after I have gone. So enjoy the moment.
> ...


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Jollypolly:

"Work expands to fit the time allotted to it"

It's Parkinsons Law, nothing can be done about it!!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

tryalot said:


> Jollypolly:
> 
> "Work expands to fit the time allotted to it"
> 
> It's Parkinsons Law, nothing can be done about it!!


How true!! That must be why I spend too much time doing nothing in particular.

I think Murphy's Law also applies all too often. 'The chance of the toast landing buttered side up is in inverse proportion to the value of the carpet'.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> Jollypolly:
> 
> I think Murphy's Law also applies all too often. 'The chance of the toast landing buttered side up is in inverse proportion to the value of the carpet'.


So true!


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

I work in a thrift shop voluntarily one day per week and I have told them that if I die tomorrow they can have all my wool, patterns and needles so they can then sell onto the next knitter that comes into the shop so she can experience the same delight that I do when I am knitting


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

The Linus project always uses what
Our group makes. And it is anything we can give them. I make hats and mittens for the homeless. Others make quilts blankets shawls , pillows . Many churches accept donations for the needy. Our group of 10 ladies last year Made and donated over 2800 items. There are always needy


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> You have hit a nerve here. I have a huge stash, some of it really expensive yarn. I have been knitting since I was a teenager and am now 92. I am not going until I knit it all.


Here's your answer above. Just do as Joy Marshall says. I love your attitude Joy. So here's to lots of projects. What an inspiration you are and great attitude. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

prioritize. I have binders and binders of patterns, but one is especially ones I want to make. Slow down and enjoy the experience, so what if you don't get them all done


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Is there reason why you feel you have to do all the patterns? Is this a hobby for you or a business?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Jollypolly:
> 
> "Work expands to fit the time allotted to it"
> 
> It's Parkinsons Law, nothing can be done about it!!


This is so true! What I'd like is for work to shrink and craftfun and other fun to increase all work and no play makes Jolly not so jolly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > Jollypolly:
> ...


That's right! One of my favorite quotes is from Dr. Seuss: "These things are fun, and fun is good." Love that guy!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

She don't want it. Leave it to ME!!! :lol:


ginawggw said:


> I also love the idea of handing stash out at service my stash drives my daughter crazy so I told her I was leaving it to her in my will


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> She don't want it. Leave it to ME!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> ginawggw said:
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## Qiangel (May 17, 2012)

I am knitting through my stash to produce children's blankets for a Romanian Orphanage ... trying to make them look attractive despite the leftover nature of the materials ... at 63 am I peaking too soon and is there time to build another stash?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Qiangel said:


> I am knitting through my stash to produce children's blankets for a Romanian Orphanage ... trying to make them look attractive despite the leftover nature of the materials ... at 63 am I peaking too soon and is there time to build another stash?


Absolutely! Just keep knitting and accumulating more yarn - enjoy life!


----------



## Jainee (Jun 8, 2012)

No hurry. Take it with you when you go.


----------



## Jainee (Jun 8, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you i'm on the wrong side of 60and since joining kp and ravelry I have even more beautiful patterns and so little time.
> ...


Used to colour my grey hair too, now I'm too busy knitting ( and bonus....more money for yarn )


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Of course there is time to build a stash! That way you can supply yourself and charities.


----------

